# [Pathfinder] B6: The Veiled Society



## kinem (Sep 8, 2009)

I am thinking of starting a B6 game using PF rules.  B6 is an unusual classic module (1984) from the BECMI line.  It is a city adventure, and features a murder investigation, social class unrest, attempts to recruit PCs into shady organizations, and of course combat.  It also still has its share of old school implausibility.

There would be about 4 PCs of 2nd level.  I would allow any alignments, but not PCs that would be unfun for the rest.  Core classes would use PF rules.  Other WotC classes would be allowed, with the only change being that cantrips can be used an unlimited number of times per day.  Races and other rules would be PF, using the PRD.

Like all BECMI modules, B6 is set in the world of Mystara, where Immortals (most of whom were once mortal) take the place of gods.

RG thread


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2009)

*Ah this takes me back...*

The B modules yes they were some of the first adventures I ever got a character killed in. I had the big book that had all what was it nine? adventures in it. Caves of Chaos was my favorite and I never stop but smile remebering it. I'm in if you'll have me. 

PF lets see i have a cleric, fighter, and a wizard who are all PF so I think...

Yes, please put me down for the Rogue spot (that will round out my experiences) please I'll have Rezak the Thief ready to once again walk the world of Mystara.

You know I had all the Gazetters from that world... man I wish i still had every D&D thing I ever bought (specially Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil not there was a cool adventure)

HM


----------



## Theroc (Sep 8, 2009)

I'd be willing to try something, if my ignorance of the phrase B6 is excusable.  I know little of Mystara and the like though, so if you could provide any more information that might spark a character concept in my mind, I'd greatly appreciate it.  

At the moment I'm leaning towards a Fighter who learns a bit of magic(Fighter/Wizard/Abjurant Champion[From Complete mage])

Obviously the PrC portion is for future advancement.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

I'd be interested in the game, should you choose to run it kinem. I like the Pathfinder rules, and have some passing familiarity with Mystara. I have never actually played, DMed, or even read The Veiled Society. It is one of the few early adventures I never had a chance to get my hands on.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2009)

Well is three interested people enough to start for character concepts??

I can't do much of a build till I get answers to the following:

a) ability generation
b) how 2nd lvl hp are to be generated
c) starting gold and any rules for equipment (dis)allowed
d) well that pretty much covers it 

running a module in pbp hmmm....


HM


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

HolyMan, you really need to chill my friend! 

Kinem is just looking for interest; he may not even be planning on starting the game for months. Hell, his "gauging interest" thread is only 6 hours old. LOL.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2009)

Sorry Rhun it just seems ... slow around here this weekend could be the holiday I guess.

HM


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> Sorry Rhun it just seems ... slow around here this weekend could be the holiday I guess.




The holiday is part of it, and the other part is that it is the weekend. I think most of us have a tendency to post at work, so we post more on the weekdays. I know I certainly do. To much fun stuff to do away from the keyboard on the weekends.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 8, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> Sorry Rhun it just seems ... slow around here this weekend could be the holiday I guess.
> 
> HM




Enworld's weekends are the slowest forum activity I've seen in anything besides a literally deceased board.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Enworld's weekends are the slowest forum activity I've seen in anything besides a literally deceased board.




Some of us like to actually go outside and enjoy the weather on the weekends.  Or reorganize our garages, which I spent most of yesterday and today doing. But now I can fit both motorcycles in there if I don't get my old one sold before winter hits.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 8, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Some of us like to actually go outside and enjoy the weather on the weekends.  Or reorganize our garages, which I spent most of yesterday and today doing. But now I can fit both motorcycles in there if I don't get my old one sold before winter hits.




I just find it humorous that other boards I RP have HIGHER activity on the weekends, but on Enworld weekends are the LOWER activity period.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2009)

Theroc said:


> I just find it humorous that other boards I RP have HIGHER activity on the weekends, but on Enworld weekends are the LOWER activity period.




try to get a "feel" for the age groups, I think Enworld has alot more older gamers in it which I am one of lol 

HM


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

I was just going to say that. I'd bet if you check the average age of the players on the other boards, the average EN Worlder is probably 10+ years older than that. Most of us really did get our start playing back in the AD&D days or Basic D&D days, even before you were born, Theroc. 

And since I have to be to work in 8 hours, I think I'm going to sign off for the night, and get some sleep! Talk at you all tomorrow.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 8, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> try to get a "feel" for the age groups, I think Enworld has alot more older gamers in it which I am one of lol
> 
> HM




Oh, I understand.  Still amuses me.

I'm a 'youn'un'


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 8, 2009)

Can I make that four interested.

As for age, I'm playing with kids! I have step-children older than you lot


----------



## jkason (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm liking PF rules so far, so I'd be interested.


----------



## kinem (Sep 8, 2009)

Player choices are key in this adventure, so it's important for players to be in it for the long haul.  I don't want to end up with DMPCs on my hands.  Who is willing to make that commitment?

The second thing is that I prefer a posting rate of about 1/day.

Holyman: Do you remember details about the Veiled Society adventure?  I guess not, but if so, it may be a problem, as there is some investigation.

Theroc: This is what a B6 looks like.

Much information about Mystara is available at Vaults of Pandius - the Official Mystara Homepage

Basically, as far as low level characters are concerned, it's a standard D&D world.  B6 takes place in the Grand Duchy of Karameikos.  The PCs could be an adventuring group that defended a small town from goblins or such, and now is entering the big capitol city, Specularum, hoping to make their fortunes.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

Kinem, you know that I will make the commitment to stick with the game for the longhaul, and that I have the posting record to back it up.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2009)

Posting 1/day that is for me lol

I remember a dungeon, some monsters and ... oh we found some treasure too Will that disqualify me 

HM


----------



## Theroc (Sep 8, 2009)

I don't know what kind of record I have, but I've never abandoned a game while on Enworld.  I can certainly work for 1 post a day, with any long term disappearances being forewarned as much as possible.

For example: I plan to visit my girlfriend on friday, and will be there all week.  I can try to post and such during that time, but it probably won't be all that frequent if at all.


----------



## jkason (Sep 8, 2009)

I think I'm pretty consistent with 1/day posting, barring weekends.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

I don't think the 1 post per day is as big of deal as saying you'll still be in the game as a player two years from now.  I realize the future is hard to predict and all, but that's why Kinem is being up front about it.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 8, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I don't think the 1 post per day is as big of deal as saying you'll still be in the game as a player two years from now.  I realize the future is hard to predict and all, but that's why Kinem is being up front about it.




I've no plans to go elsewhere... lol


----------



## jkason (Sep 8, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I don't think the 1 post per day is as big of deal as saying you'll still be in the game as a player two years from now.  I realize the future is hard to predict and all, but that's why Kinem is being up front about it.




Well, with one exception, I've never dropped out of a PBP game, though I've had several peter out that I was in.

Games that are still posting, though, include Selc's Wayfinder game (First thread started in 2005) IVV's Paridon (First thread from 2006) and industrygothica's long-running game that I joined shortly after its first thread started in 2006.

I've also had a monk in Living EN World for a couple of years now, too. So, I think I'm pretty consistent in sticking around for games. 

jason


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

You've got a good record here jkason. I keep my eye on that sort of thing.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 8, 2009)

1st/day is OK for me.

As for my record. Games seem to pack up on me. In fact I am coming to the conclusion that I'm a Jonah and that me joining a game is the finger of death. Whoops, perhaps I shouldn't have said that.


----------



## jkason (Sep 8, 2009)

Rhun said:


> You've got a good record here jkason. I keep my eye on that sort of thing.




Woot! Character references!


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2009)

jkason said:


> Woot! Character references!




I'd copy the link to that post and put it into your signature jkason give you a little pull in these parts lol 

HM


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> I'd copy the link to that post and put it into your signature jkason give you a little pull in these parts lol




You give me far too much credit!


----------



## kinem (Sep 9, 2009)

If Rhun is worth quoting, he must be a reliable source, right?  Good enough for me.

I think we have a good group here that has expressed interest.  I do not like a long, drawn out recruiting process (unless it is necessary to weed out munchkins, bad writing, etc., which is not the case here).  

5 PCs is an acceptable number, so y'all in 

PCs will be PRD 25 point buy, 1001 gp wealth (but max 51 gp cash).

Each PC may also pick 2 traits.

hp are max at 1st level, and average rounded up for the 2nd (so a d10 becomes 6, etc.)

Starting equipment may be taken from any PF or 3.5 source, including the Magic Item Compendium.  There is no limit on how much of your wealth can go to any 1 item.

You can also arrange to go into debt to another PC.  You can then buy better equipment while he buys less stuff, you give him an IOU, and he gets on your case to pay him back


----------



## kinem (Sep 9, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> I remember a dungeon, some monsters and ... oh we found some treasure too Will that disqualify me




No, it's OK.  Dude, your memory's completely shot.  B6 isn't like that at all


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

kinem said:


> PCs will be PRD 25 point buy, 1001 gp wealth (but max 51 gp cash).
> 
> Each PC may also pick 2 traits.
> 
> ...




Nice!

I believe the Fighter and Rogue roles were spoken for? So with that said, I will likely try an arcane caster, unless somebody else was planning that?


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 9, 2009)

kinem said:


> No, it's OK. Dude, your memory's completely shot. B6 isn't like that at all





LOL I know all I remember is three fractions and one goal but past that nope nada zip lol it was what oh my god!!! 24 yrs ago yikes 


HM


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 9, 2009)

*Rezak the party sneak*


```
Name: Rezak
Class: Rogue
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Neutral
Deity: ?
 
Str: 12 +1 (02p.)     Level: 2        XP: ??
Dex: 18 +4 (10p.)     BAB: +1         HP: 15
Con: 13 +1 (03p.)     CMB: +2         Dmg Red: none
Int: 15 +2 (07p.)     CMD: 16         Spell Res: 0%
Wis: 10 +0 (00p.)     Init: +4        Spell Save: n/a
Cha: 13 +1 (03p.)     Speed: 30'      Spell Fail: n/a
 
                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:           10      +4     +0     +4   +0     +0    +0    18
Touch: 14              Flatfooted: 14 
                          Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      0     +1          +1
Ref:                       3     +4          +7
Will:                      0     +0          +0
 
Weapon                 Attack   Damage     Critical   Range
Dagger(melee)            +2      1d4+2     19-20x2    ---
Dagger(thrown)           +5      1d4+2     19-20x2    10'
 
Languages: Common, Thieves Cant, Halfling
Abilities: Human traits, Sneak attack +1d6, trapfinding, Evasion, 
 Trap Spotter(rogue talent)
 
Traits: Child of the Streets and Magical Talent (Mage Hand, 1/day, CL1)
 
Feats: proficient with all simple weapons, plus the hand crossbow, rapier,
 sap, shortbow, and short sword, proficient with light armor, but not 
with shields, Catch off Guard(lvl1), Alertness (human)
 
 
Skill Ranks/lvl: 8+3/lvl   Total Ranks: 23        
Skills                      Ranks  Mod  CSB  Misc   Total          
Acrobatics                    1    +4   +3    -1     +7
Appraise                      1    +2   +3           +6
Bluff                         2    +1   +3           +6
Climb                         1    +1   +3    -1     +4
Craft(traps)                  1    +2   +3           +6
Diplomacy                     1    +1   +3           +5
Disable Device                1    +4   +3    +1     +9
Disguise                      1    +1   +3           +8
Escape Artist                 1    +4   +3    -1     +7
Intimidate                    1    +1   +3           +5
Knowledge(dungeoneering)      1    +2   +3           +6
Knowledge(local)              1    +2   +3           +6
Linguistics                   1    +2   +3           +6
Perception                    2    +0   +3    +2     +7
Perform(act)                  1    +1   +3           +5
Profession(beggar)            1    +0   +3           +4
Sense Motive                  1    +0   +3    +2     +6
Sleight of Hand               1    +4   +3    +1     +9
Stealth                       1    +4   +3    -1     +7
Swim                          1    +1   +3    -1     +5
Use Magic Device              1    +1   +3           +5
 
Equipment:                           Cost  Weight
Beggar's Outfit(peasant)             free    0lb
Chainshirt(mw)                      250gp   25lb
Dagger(mw)                          302gp    1lb
Backpack                              2gp    2lb
  -hooded lantern                     7gp    2lb
  -trail rations(4days)               2gp    4lb
  -waterskin                          1gp    4lb
  -sack(empty)                        1sp   .5lb
Belt Pouch                            1gp   .5lb
  -flint&steel                        1gp    ---
  -oil(2flasks)                       2sp    2lb
  -whetstone                          2cp    1lb
  -potions(2)c.l.w.                 100gp    1lb
Rope(50'hemp)                         1gp   10lb
Bedroll                               1sp    5lb
Thieve's Tools(mw)                  100gp    2lb
Traveler's Outfit                     1gp    5lb  
 
Total Weight:65lb      Money: 231gp 5sp 8cp 
                           Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:          ????????????????????????????????
 
Age: 22
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 135lb
Eyes: hazel
Hair: brown cut short
Skin: light
```
 
And what's the special thing about ol'Rezak cause you know I add a twist well... I'm nottelling you just needs to figure that out yourselves.

Oh and I have extra gold if anyone wants a loan  how much interest to charge???


HM


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 9, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Nice!
> 
> I believe the Fighter and Rogue roles were spoken for? So with that said, I will likely try an arcane caster, unless somebody else was planning that?



That leaves the Cleric and auxiliary spots. Think, I'll try a Gnomish Cleric.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

ghostcat said:


> That leaves the Cleric and auxiliary spots. Think, I'll try a Gnomish Cleric.




Theroc - Fighter
HolyMan - Rogue
Rhun - Wizard or Sorceror
Ghostcat - Cleric
jkason - Undetermined


----------



## jkason (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks like all the necessary 'niches' are filled, which leaves me to play with the fun oddball stuff. Sweet! 

I haven't played much of any bards or paladins, though I hear PF made them cooler. In the first case, there'd be some buffing support and skill backup, in the second healing help and another meatshieldy person. I can go for either one and have fun, so: anyone have a preference?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm cool with whatever you want to play. No preference really.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 9, 2009)

ummm..... play both we are second level you know

HM

edit: though either one would be good for a face man


----------



## Theroc (Sep 9, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Theroc - Fighter/Caster





I'd been considering going Abjurant Champion in the future, Rhun.  Main focus being a melee fighter, though.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

Theroc said:


> I'd been considering going Abjurant Champion in the future, Rhun.  Main focus being a melee fighter, though.




The adventure will probably be over before we achieve 6th level and you qualify for Abjurant Champion.


----------



## jkason (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm starting to lean in the direction of Palidan, because I've dabbled in Bard briefly, but don't think I've even gone so far as to stat up a Paladin before.

My only concern is how much of a handicap a Lawful Good code will be to the party in a 'shady dealings' / political intrigue setting. 

I think it's certainly do-able, but it likely involves the ability to 'bend' interpretations a bit. So, for example, Evil rulers might by default be considered illigitimate authority by a Paladin, so they wouldn't have to follow their orders. Likewise, people of questionable morality could be decieved to some extent in service to 'the greater good.' That kind of thing. 

Would that be acceptable? If not, I'm more than happy to play a bard, too (seriously, the Paladin's only winning my whim by the slightest bit). But since aligment and code actually mean something to the playability of a Paladin that largely isn't in effect for other classes, I wanted to clear that up rather than assuming. 

jason


----------



## kinem (Sep 9, 2009)

jkason: Good point.  I was thinking about that.

A paladin is certainly do-able, and you can play one if you want, but I think that going with the bard would be better, because _detect evil_ at will might make some things too easy.


----------



## jkason (Sep 9, 2009)

kinem said:


> jkason: Good point.  I was thinking about that.
> 
> A paladin is certainly do-able, and you can play one if you want, but I think that going with the bard would be better, because _detect evil_ at will might make some things too easy.




Bard it is. Oh, goodness, I just saw that Half-orcs don't have the CHA penalty in PF. Ideas they are bubbling...


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

kinem said:


> A paladin is certainly do-able, and you can play one if you want, but I think that going with the bard would be better, because _detect evil_ at will might make some things too easy.




I've experienced that problem myself in games. I really think the paladin's detect evil ability needs to be limited to 5 or 10 feet. That way, they wouldn't be able to use it as a "detect what's behind this door" kind of radar. It also makes it hard to deceive a group of players. 

And for the record, I actually love the paladin class. I just don't like the at will detect evil the way it is written.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 9, 2009)

Rhun said:


> The adventure will probably be over before we achieve 6th level and you qualify for Abjurant Champion.




Oh, right.  Forgot the BAB requirement made it a higher level thing.

Well, We'll see what happens, lol.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

jkason said:


> Bard it is. Oh, goodness, I just saw that Half-orcs don't have the CHA penalty in PF. Ideas they are bubbling...




Oh, yeah! A half-orc skald would be awesome! The concept seems that way, anyway.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 9, 2009)

jkason said:


> Bard it is. Oh, goodness, I just saw that Half-orcs don't have the CHA penalty in PF. Ideas they are bubbling...




Who am i playing in this game?? oh right Rezak 

*clears throat/cracks knukles lol* 

"Yuse be a singin' that frog croackin' songs ones mure times and I'lls be a jumpins out dat dare windows." Rezak says with a shudder. Even though everyone has caught him tapping his foot at the bards last performance.

(Want to do a Spock/McCoy style realtionship jkason???)

HM


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 9, 2009)

Kinem
Are we restricted to the Mystaran Imortals for our deities or can we use the Pathfinder equivalent?

I am looking at the Liberation and Travel domains and can't find a Mystaran Imortal to support them. However, Desna seems a perfect fit.


----------



## kinem (Sep 9, 2009)

You can choose any deity you want, but must reflavor them as Mystaran immortals.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 9, 2009)

Kinem, when do you plan to start this adventure?


----------



## kinem (Sep 10, 2009)

I started a RG thread

Theroc said he can't post much next week, so the game will probably start on 9/21 or shortly before that.  All of the PCs should be finalized before then.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2009)

It will likely be this weekend before I get my PC together. Luckily, 2nd level PCs don't take nearly as much time as higher level PCs.


----------



## jkason (Sep 10, 2009)

Working on the sheet, and got to hit points, but I'm a little confused:



> hp are max at 1st level, and average rounded up for the 2nd (so a d10 becomes 6, etc.)




Wouldn't average on a d10 be a flat 5 that wouldn't need rounding (and in the case of my Bard, d6 would be a flat 3)? 

thanks,

jason


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2009)

No, because average for a d10 is 5.5. Rounded up, that's a 6. Or a 4 in the case of your d6.

Average roll:

d4=2.5
d6=3.5
d8=4.5
d10=5.5
d12=6.5


----------



## kinem (Sep 10, 2009)

I would point out that bards get d8 in PF, but I don't want to seem like I'm not an Evil DM ...


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 11, 2009)

I hope to have a draft of my character posted tonight (WET). However, the last few days have been a bit hectic, so I can't promise.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 11, 2009)

First draft. Comments welcome.


```
[B]Name:[/B] Caridoc
[B]Class:[/B] Cleric(2)
[B]Race:[/B] Gnome
[B]Size:[/B] Small
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] Desna
 
[B]Str:[/B] 12 +1 (05p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 2        [B]XP:[/B] 2000
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1 (02p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 19 (2d8)+6
[B]Con:[/B] 16 +3 (05p.)     [B]CMB:[/B] +1         [B]CMD:[/B] +1
[B]Int:[/B] 13 +1 (03p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 15'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 0
[B]Wis:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +1        [B]Spell Save:[/B] -
[B]Cha:[/B] 12 +1 (00p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -6         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 35%
 
                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +5    +1    +1    +0    +0    +0    18
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 17
 
                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      3    +3    +0    +6
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +1    +0    +1
[B]Will:[/B]                      3    +3    +0    +6
  
[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Crossbow, Heavy           +1     1d10       19-20/x2 12'
Masterwork Morningstar    N/A    1d8+1      20/x2
Starknife                 +1     1d4+1      20/x3
Starknife (Thrown)        +1     1d4        20/x3 20'
 
[b]Languages:[/b] Common, Dwarven, Gnome, Sylvan
 
[B]Abilities:[/B] Agile Feet, Aura of Chaos, Aura of Good, 
Channel Positive Energy, Defensive Training, Gnome Magic, 
Hatred, Illusion Resistant, Keen Senses, Liberation, Obsessive, 
Orisons, Weapon Familiarity
 
[B]Feats:[/B] Armor Proficiency (Heavy), Armor Proficiency (Light), 
Armor Proficiency (Medium), Combat Casting, Shield Proficiency, 
Simple Weapon Proficiency

[b]Traits:[/b] Focused Mind, Sacred Conduit
 
[B]Skill Points:[/B] 6       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 2/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Heal                       2    +3    +3    +8
Knowledge (Geography)      1    +1    +0    +2
Knowledge (Religion)       1    +1    +3    +5
Sense Motive               1    +3    +3    +7
Spellcraft                 1    +1    +3    +5
Spellcraft (Cast defensive)1    +1    +7    +9
 
[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Backpack (Small)         2gp    0.5Ils
Bedroll (Small)          1sp    1.25Ils
Blanket (Winter/Small)   5sp    0.75Ils
Bolts, Crossbow (10)     1gp    1Ils
Candle                   1cp    0Ils
Chainmail (Small)        150gp  20Ils
Chalk (1 Piece)          1cp    0Ils
Crossbow, Heavy          50gp   8Ils
Fishhook                 1sp    0Ils
Flint and Steel          1gp    0Ils
Holy Symbol (Silver)     25gp   1Ils
Masterwork Morningstar   308gp  6Ils
Outfit (Explorer's/Small)0cp    2Ils
Pouch (Belt)             1gp    0.5Ils
Pouch (Belt)             1gp    0.5Ils
Rations (Trail/Per Day)  5sp    1Ils
Rations (Trail/Per Day)  5sp    1Ils
Rations (Trail/Per Day)  5sp    1Ils
Rations (Trail/Per Day)  5sp    1Ils
Rations (Trail/Per Day)  5sp    1Ils
Shield, Light Steel      9gp    6Ils
Spell Component Pouch    5gp    2Ils
Starknife                24gp   3Ils
Tent (Small)             10gp   5Ils
Waterskin (Filled)       1gp    4Ils
[B]Total Weight:[/B]64.5 lbs.      [B]Money:[/B] XXgp XXsp XXcp
 
                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               32   65   97
 
[B]Age:[/B] 69
[B]Height:[/B] 3' 4"
[B]Weight:[/B] 44 lbs.lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Purple
[B]Skin:[/B] Earthy Brown
```
[sblock="Appearance"]  An average looking Gnome with wild, unkempt purple hair and bright, geen eyes. His complexiion is the colour of the earth. He usually wears a lime green cloak over chainmail.[/sblock]
[sblock="Background"] Caridoc is the third child born to Algeron and Lyrthia Tinker. He has an elder brother and sister and a younger sister. 

Although professedly residents of Highforge, Algeron was an itinerant tinker and so the family spent most of their lives on the road. As Lythia is a priestess of Desna, this did not bother  who enjoyed the traveling. As the children grew up, feelings started to polarise on sex lines. The boys enjoyed the constant traveling, while the girls wanted to settle down. In the end, the girls were left in Highforge with an aunt, while the boys continued to travel with their parents.

As the boys become adolescents, Cadidoc started to learn from his mother and eventually became a priest of Desna, while his brother learnt his father's trade.

Caridoc eventually left home and started to travel on his own.[/sblock]
[sblock="Prepared Spells"]*Racial Innate Spells*
(_) Dancing Lights
(_) Ghost Sound
(_) Prestidigitation
(_) Speak with Animals

*Domain Spells:*
(_) Expeditious Retreat

*0th Level Cleric Spells:
- Guidance, Stabalise, Resistance, Virtue
(_) (_) (_) (_)

1st Level Cleric Spells:
(_) 
(_) 
(_) 
[/sblock]*


----------



## kinem (Sep 12, 2009)

ghostcat, in PF, 0 level spells have unlimited uses per day, so you don't have to select the same one twice


----------



## jkason (Sep 12, 2009)

Okay, I think I have just about everything other than his bonus languages. Suggestions there and / or other comments welcome:


```
[B]Name:[/B] Barek Fhald
[B]Class:[/B] Bard
[B]Race:[/B] Half-Orc
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Good
[B]Deity:[/B] None

[B]Str:[/B] 14  +2 (5p.)      [B]Level:[/B] 2        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 10  +0 (0p.)      [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 15/15 (2d8+2)
[B]Con:[/B] 10  +0 (0p.)      [B]CMB:[/B] +3         [B]ACP:[/B] 0 
[B]Int:[/B] 14  +2 (5p.)      [b]CMD:[/b] 13         [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 14  +2 (5p.)      [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Save:[/B] -
[B]Cha:[/B] 18  +4 (10p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +0        [B]Spell Fail:[/B] -



                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +4    +0    +0    +0    +0    +0   14
[B]Touch:[/B] 10              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14



                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      0    +0         +0
[B]Ref:[/B]                       3    +0         +3
[B]Will:[/B]                      3    +2         +5

Special: +4 saves vs. bardic performance, sonic, & lang. dependant


[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage*    Critical[/B]
Greataxe..................+3.....1d12+3........x3
Shortbow..................+1.....1d6+2.........x3, range 70 ft

* +1 damage when Arcane Strike invoked


[B]Languages:[/B] 
Common
Orc
TBD
TBD

[B]Abilities:[/B]

--Half-Orc--

* +2 ability of choice (CHA)
* Darkvision 60 ft.
* +2 Intimidate
* Counts as human and orc for race-effects
* Orc Ferocity (1/day: fight 1 round past 0 HP)
* Weapon proficiency: greataxe, falchion
* "orc" name weapons = martial
* Bonus language choices:
    Abyssal, Draconic, Giant, Gnoll, Goblin
* Choose favored class (Bard, +1 HP) 

--Bard--

* Simple weapon proficiency
* Proficiency: longsword, rapier, sap, short sword, shortbow, whip
* Light armor & shield proficiency
* No arcane spell failure with light armor / shield
* Arcane spells:
     ~Known: cantrips(5), 1st (3)
     ~Per day: cantrips at will, 1st (3)
* +1/2 level to Know checks
* Know checks untrained
* Bardic Performance
    ~10 rounds / day (4 +2 level +4 CHA)
    ~Effects: Countersong, Distraction, Fascinate, Inspire Courage
* Versatile Performance (singing)
* +4 vs. bardic performance, sonic, language-dependant effects



[b]Traits:[/b]
Armor Expert (Reduce ACP by 1)
Dangerously Curious (+1 Use Magic Device)

[B]Feats:[/B] 
Arcane Strike(1st level)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 16      [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Class  Misc  Total[/B]

--Class (+3 bonus)--
Diplomacy..................2....+4....+3..........+9
Intimidate.................2....+4....+3....+2**..+11
Know
    Arcana.................1....+2....+3....+1~...+7
    History................1....+2....+3....+1~...+7
    All others.............0....+2....+0....+1~...+3
Perception.................2....+2....+3..........+7
Perform (Sing).............2....+4....+3..........+9
   Bluff..........................................+9*
   Sense Motive...................................+9*
Perform (Act)..............2....+4....+3..........+9
Spellcraft.................2....+2....+3..........+7
Use Magic Device...........2....+4....+3....+1^...+10

* Use Perform bonus via Versatile Performer
** +2 racial 
~ +1/2 Bard level (Bardic Knowledge) 
^ +1 trait bonus (Dangerously Curious)

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]

--Worn / Carried--
Greataxe.................20gp...12lb
Comp. shrtbow +2 Str....225gp....2lb
Arrows (20)...............1gp....--
MW chain shirt..........250gp...25lb
Backpack..................2gp....2lb
Explorer's outfit..........--....--
Belt pouch................1gp....1/2lb
Signal whistle............8sp....--
Spell component pouch.....5gp....2lb

--In Backpack--
Scroll CLW x4...........100gp....--
Silversheen.............250gp....--
Bell......................1gp....--	
Scroll case...............1gp....1/2lb
Chalk x5..................5cp....--	
Flint & Steel.............1gp....--	
Ink.......................8gp....--	
Inkpen....................1sp....--	
Parchment x5..............1gp....--	
Rations x6................3gp....6lb
Sealing Wax...............1gp....1lb
Waterskin.................1gp....4lb
Antitoxin................50gp....--	
Tanglefoot bag...........50gp....--

[B]Total Weight:[/B]55lbs      [B]Money:[/B] 29gp 5cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                58   116   175   350   875

[B]Age:[/B] 16
[B]Height:[/B] 6'4"
[B]Weight:[/B] 250lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Cobalt Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Pale Green
```

[sblock=Appearance]Barek's orc traits are fairly mild. If it weren't for the pale green tint of his skin, most of the time he might be mistaken for nothing more than a bulky, strapping human. The point of his ears is slight, and his orcish 'tusks' are small enough that they generally aren't noticeable unless he's speaking.[/sblock]
[sblock=Background]Barek's mother was something of a scandal to her clan: an orc youth seduced by a wandering human minstrel. Banished from the clan, she was determined to prove her half-human child was of worthy warrior's stock. From as far back as he could remember, Berek's mother drilled him in all she knew of armor and weapons and fighting.

But it seemed that, despite the man's absence, the blood of Berek's father ran quite strong in the young half-orc. He preferred singing to wrestling, only did well at fight practice by play-acting that he was a hero of legend. And then there were the odd, unnatural sounds and lights his singing could evoke.

Eventually, Berek's mother was forced to admit the human taint was too strong in her offspring, and so she kicked him out in the world to suffer on his own. But Berek has instead thrived, reveling in his freedom to roam about, learning and entertaining. His curiosity sometimes gets him into trouble, but his natural charm--and his father's striking blue eyes--have gotten him out of more than his fair share of pickles.[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells Known]Cantrips (5)(at will): Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Message, Prestidigitation
1st level(3)(3/day, DC 15): Charm Person, Grease, Silent Image[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 12, 2009)

Here you go, Jason:

The Languages of Mystara


----------



## jkason (Sep 12, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Here you go, Jason:
> 
> The Languages of Mystara




Now, since half-orcs have a restricted list of bonus languages in PF (just like in D & D, really), would Berek have access to those as his bonus languages? 

And if he does, do we know which of them might be most common in the area we'll be in?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 12, 2009)

Well, the rulebooks don't take into account setting. So I'd say he would probably be able to choose a bonus language from whatever region he is from.


----------



## kinem (Sep 12, 2009)

jkason: Yes. Goblin and Draconic (for kobolds) are probably the most common in the Grand Duchy.

ghostcat: In PF, grapple is handled using Combat Maneuver Bonus and Defense.

CMB = BAB + str mod + size mod
CMD = 10 + BAB + str mod + dex mod + size mod + misc

For Caridoc, CMB = +1, CMD = 12.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 13, 2009)

kinem said:


> ghostcat, in PF, 0 level spells have unlimited uses per day, so you don't have to select the same one twice






kinem said:


> jkason: Yes. Goblin and Draconic (for kobolds) are probably the most common in the Grand Duchy.
> 
> ghostcat: In PF, grapple is handled using Combat Maneuver Bonus and Defense.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the corrections Kinem. I have updated the original sheet accordingly.


----------



## jkason (Sep 13, 2009)

kinem said:


> jkason: Yes. Goblin and Draconic (for kobolds) are probably the most common in the Grand Duchy.




Perfect. Thanks much!

Added them and posted the sheet to the RG.


----------



## kinem (Sep 16, 2009)

So far we have

jkason: Barek Fhald, half-orc bard.  Posted to RG.

ghostcat: Caridoc, gnome cleric.
BTW, I see heavy armor prof listed on your post.  PF clerics don't get that by default.

Holyman: Rezak, human rogue.  Has extra cash he could lend.

Theroc: Visiting gf, will make a fighter/caster

Rhun: Will make a wiz or sorc


----------



## Rhun (Sep 16, 2009)

kinem said:


> Rhun: Will make a wiz or sorc




Yep, I'm just behind this week. Worst case scenario, I should have a PC together this weekend.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 16, 2009)

hey Rhun a Fighter/caster huh? sounds cool are the multiclass rules the samer in PF as in 3.5? I know they give insentive to play straight class (+1 hp or skill rank) but what happens when you mulitly class anything new??

Fighter/caster what combo you thinking Greatsword/true strike? or sai/hand of the apperentice??= distance disarm lol I can't believe ranseur gets know benefit for disarming

HM


----------



## Rhun (Sep 16, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> hey Rhun a Fighter/caster huh? sounds cool are the multiclass rules the samer in PF as in 3.5? I know they give insentive to play straight class (+1 hp or skill rank) but what happens when you mulitly class anything new??
> 
> Fighter/caster what combo you thinking Greatsword/true strike? or sai/hand of the apperentice??= distance disarm lol I can't believe ranseur gets know benefit for disarming




I'm playing a straight caster in this one. Theroc is doing the fighter/caster.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 16, 2009)

Sorry got those mixed around will ask Theroc then what multiclassing is like then when he gets back.

HM


----------



## Rhun (Sep 16, 2009)

I've got a Rogue/Fighter in another Pathfinder game, and I personally like how multiclassing works. Sure, Pathfinder definitely gives benefit for remaining single class, but multiclassing is still good too.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 17, 2009)

kinem said:


> So far we have
> 
> jkason: Barek Fhald, half-orc bard.  Posted to RG.
> 
> ...



I have corrected Caridoc and posted him in the RG thread.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 17, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I've got a Rogue/Fighter in another Pathfinder game, and I personally like how multiclassing works. Sure, Pathfinder definitely gives benefit for remaining single class, but multiclassing is still good too.




That is one "Badaxe" dwarf Rhun I hope to one day have some cool characters like that and the pic is way kool too

HM


----------



## Rhun (Sep 17, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> That is one "Badaxe" dwarf Rhun I hope to one day have some cool characters like that and the pic is way kool too




I found that pic and thought...I have to make a dwarf PC to fit that...and I did. And I am pretty happy with how that PC came out. He has rocked in combat so far, with the exception of currently being grappled and mauled by a dire tiger.


----------



## kinem (Sep 17, 2009)

Ghostcat, don't forget to pick your 1st level spells


----------



## Rhun (Sep 17, 2009)

Kinem, I've started work on my PC. I should be able to have him/her ready this weekend.


----------



## kinem (Sep 21, 2009)

Rhun, Theroc, any progress?

Holyman: remember, if you don't lend the extra gold, you have to trade it in.  I hear that healing potions are back in style for autumn.

For those who are ready: IC is up.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 21, 2009)

Sorry for the delay Kinem, I got back yesterday and was sick and at a family reunion, and now I'm trying to work through a bit of depression.  Things didn't go so well during my vacation, so...

I'll try to get my character build up though.


----------



## kinem (Sep 22, 2009)

Theroc, I understand.  Take your time if you need to.  I don't expect combat right away so if you come up with a concept and general background we can start that way.

I saw the season premiere of House tonight; it was pretty good.  I have my own problems, more than my fair share it feels like, and so it's nice to see House having some, too  yet also getting better.

BTW, is it just me, or have all of the the PBP games on ENWorld slowed down lately?

Anyway, unless you guys prefer different, let's say that you are an adventuring group that has dealt with some goblins and now comes to the big city to make your fortunes.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 22, 2009)

Anyone with spare cash want to contribute towards the purchase of a "Wand of Cure Light Wounds"?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 22, 2009)

I too am sorry for the delay, Kinem. The last few days have been super busy, and the site is running so slow it kills most chances I have to actually post.

I will do my utmost to get my PC finished up tonight, if that is cool with you?


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 22, 2009)

I have an extra 231gp ghostcat let me know if you needs it.

And yes alot of games have started and then drifted off after the first page of IC posts hope that isn't a trend with what I have started.

HM


----------



## Rhun (Sep 22, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> I have an extra 231gp ghostcat let me know if you needs it.




Assuming my PC has any extra cash once I finish him/her, he/she would contribute.



HolyMan said:


> And yes alot of games have started and then drifted off after the first page of IC posts hope that isn't a trend with what I have started.




As I noted, when the site slows down, gaming drops off. And I hate to say it, but the site seems to be running quite poorly again. Today isn't so bad, but Sunday and Monday were.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't know Rhun today is getting bad it just took me 20 minutes to get back on here. Glad i am almost caught up for today lol.

HM

edit: and another 20mins lol


----------



## Theroc (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm generally not having that much difficulty getting on.  Occasionally it decides to be difficult though.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 23, 2009)

kinem said:


> ghostcat: I assume Caridoc's weapons are small, in which case they should do small weapon damage.



Good point. Iĺl check and update my character sheet accordingly.

Edit: Done.


----------



## jkason (Sep 23, 2009)

My bard hasn't got much (about 20 gold left), but he'll contribute. Alternately, he purchased several CLW scrolls. Since we haven't started yet, if the funds there could make the difference in getting the wand, I could take those off the sheet and put that gold toward the wand.

jason


----------



## Rhun (Sep 24, 2009)

Kinem, I hope you don't mind if I take a couple more days putting my character together. I know I'm slowing things down, but this week has been insane.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 25, 2009)

*Cure Light Wound Wand*

Cost 750GP

Ghostcat 360GP
HolyMan 231GP
jkason     9GP

Sub-Total 600 leaving us 150GP short


----------



## jkason (Sep 25, 2009)

ghostcat said:


> Cost 750GP
> 
> Ghostcat 360GP
> HolyMan 231GP
> ...




Like I said, I can trade in the CLW scrolls since we haven't started yet, which nets us another 100 gp, too, if someone can come up with the other 50?


----------



## Theroc (Sep 26, 2009)

jkason said:


> Like I said, I can trade in the CLW scrolls since we haven't started yet, which nets us another 100 gp, too, if someone can come up with the other 50?




My character can like spare the gold to pitch in.  I think anyway.  How many expensive items can a level 2 fighter need?


----------



## Theroc (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey Kinem, started working on getting my character's crunch down.  Apologies for the delay.

I was wondering.  Is it Pathfinder only feats, or can I use feats from WoTC sources?


----------



## kinem (Sep 29, 2009)

OK.

Other WotC feats are OK, as long as they haven't been replaced by PF.  Subject to my veto, of course, if it's something that seems too crazy.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 29, 2009)

Kinem, I was looking at this feat, and was wondering what differentiates it from a standard intimidate check, besides taking longer.

[sblock=Dazzling Display]
*Dazzling Display (Combat)*

 				Your skill with your favored weapon can frighten enemies.
*Prerequisite*: Weapon Focus, proficiency with the selected weapon.
*Benefit*: While wielding the weapon in which you have Weapon Focus, you can perform a bewildering show of prowess as a full-round action. Make an Intimidate check to demoralize all foes within 30 feet who can see your display.[/sblock]


[sblock=Intimidate check]
_Demoralize_: You can use this skill to cause your opponents to become shaken for a number of rounds. The DC of this check is equal to 10 + the target's Hit Dice + the target's Wisdom modifier. If you are successful, the target is shaken for 1 round. This duration increases by 1 round for every 5 by which you beat the DC. You can only threaten opponents in this way if they are within 30 feet and can clearly see and hear you.
*Action*: Using Intimidate to change an opponent's attitude requires 1 minute of conversation. Demoralizing an opponent is a standard action.[/sblock]

The feat sorta fits the flavor of my character, as he's an agility/skill at arms type rather than a brawl-type combatant, but looking at it, I don't see what the point of dazzling strike is.


----------



## kinem (Sep 29, 2009)

My reading of the skill description there is that it only affects one target

"Demoralizing an opponent is a standard action."

while the feat allows you to affect all enemies within range, albeit as a full round action.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 30, 2009)

I think I got confused because it mentioned the same range, and mentioned opponents elsewhere in the description.  Hm... wonder if that'd be worth it if I didn't have a high charisma...


----------



## Rhun (Sep 30, 2009)

Alright Kinem, I think I am now caught up on everything, so I can get back to putting together my PC for this game. I will have him/her done this weekend at the very, very latest.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 2, 2009)

Does anyone have any opinions on Dazzling Display for a character without a large amount of charisma?  Skillpoints haven't been chosen yet.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 2, 2009)

My opinions on Dazzling Display is that it is a great help to the whole party. You get to "scare" lol every creature in 30' so that means your party members get the benefits as well as you. So take it do a little Razzle Dazzle before charging into combat and everyone wins.  

HM


----------



## jkason (Oct 2, 2009)

I think you'd definitely want to invest in Intimidate as a class skill if you took Dazzling Display. And with PF rules, 1 rank in a class skill nets you +4 out of the gate, which certainly isn't bad. If you aren't going to invest in the skill, though, it seems like it might not be an especially useful feat.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 2, 2009)

jkason said:


> I think you'd definitely want to invest in Intimidate as a class skill if you took Dazzling Display. And with PF rules, 1 rank in a class skill nets you +4 out of the gate, which certainly isn't bad. If you aren't going to invest in the skill, though, it seems like it might not be an especially useful feat.




I planned on investing some into intimidate.  Just wondered if it'd be worthwhile with 10 cha.  Suppose if I continue investing points into it (like a point each level or something) it'd stay fairly useful.

I'll probably take the feat and see what happens.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 2, 2009)

Theroc said:


> I planned on investing some into intimidate.  Just wondered if it'd be worthwhile with 10 cha.  Suppose if I continue investing points into it (like a point each level or something) it'd stay fairly useful.




You might want to consider a 12 Cha, for that extra +1 modifier. That will help keep you ahead of the curve.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 2, 2009)

Can anyone tell me where to find information on Pathfinder's crafting rules?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 2, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Can anyone tell me where to find information on Pathfinder's crafting rules?




Under the Craft Skill entry...


----------



## Theroc (Oct 3, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Under the Craft Skill entry...




For some reason I couldn't find that.  I'll look again though.

Edit:
Doh!  I didn't realize those were links.  >.>


----------



## Theroc (Oct 3, 2009)

Crunch is done, I think.  If there's a problem, feel free to let me know.  I'm not overly familiar with Pathfinder, but it seems pretty cool.  I'll work up a biography once my crunch is okayed.


```
Name: Kynar Say'ceri
Class: Fighter
Race: Elf
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Deity: Is one required?

Str: 14 +2 (05p.)     Level: 2        XP: 1,000
Dex: 18 +4 (10p.)     BAB: +2         HP: 18 (2d10+2)
Con: 12 +1 (05p.)     Grapple: +4     Dmg Red: 0/anything
Int: 12 +1 (00p.)     Speed: 30'      Spell Res: None
Wis: 10 +0 (00p.)     Init: +6        Spell Save: ???
Cha: 14 +0 (05p.)     ACP: -3          


    AC:     Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
             10     +6    +0    +3   +0     +0    +0    19
                  Touch: 13              Flatfooted: 16



                Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:            3     +1    0     4
Ref:             0     +4    0     4
Will:            0     +0    0     0

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical
Elven Curve Blade        +7       1d10+4      18-20x2
Rapier                   +6       1d6+2       18-20x2


Languages: Common, Draconic, Elven

Abilities:
Elf:
+2 Dexterity, +2 Intelligence, –2 Constitution: Elves are nimble, both in body and mind, but their form is frail.

Medium: Elves are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.

Normal Speed: Elves have a base speed of 30 feet.

Low-Light Vision: Elves can see twice as far as humans in conditions of dim light. See Additional Rules.

Elven Immunities: Elves are immune to magic sleep effects and get a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells and effects.

Elven Magic: Elves receive a +2 racial bonus on caster level checks made to overcome spell resistance.
In addition, elves receive a +2 racial bonus on Spellcraft skill checks made to identify the properties of magic items.

Keen Senses: Elves receive a +2 racial bonus on Perception skill checks.

Weapon Familiarity: Elves are proficient with longbows (including composite longbows), longswords, rapiers, and shortbows
including composite shortbows), and treat any weapon with the word “elven” in its name as a martial weapon.

Languages: Elves begin play speaking Common and Elven. Elves with high Intelligence scores can choose from the following:
Celestial, Draconic, Gnoll, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, and Sylvan.

Fighter:

Bonus Feats (already included)
Bravery +1 (+1 bonus on Will Saves against fear)

Feats:
Weapon Finesse(Level 1 feat)
Weapon Focus: Elven Curve Blade(Level 1 Fighter feat)
Dazzling Display(Level 2 fighter feat)

Traits:
Reactionary (+2 Trait Bonus to Initiative)
Armor Expert (-1 ACP in any armor)


Skill Points: 8       Max Ranks: 2(Class Skills)
Skills            Ranks    Mod    Misc    Total
Climb               1      +2      +3     = 6
Smith(weapon)       2      +1      +3     = 6
Swim                1      +2      +3     = 6
Handle Animal       1      +2      +3     = 5
Intimidate          1      +2      +3     = 6
Ride                1      +4      +3     = 8
Know(Engineering)   1      +1      +3     = 5




Equipment:               Cost  Weight
Elven Curve Blade*       27gp  07 lb
Rapier*                  07gp  02 lb
Backpack                 02gp  02 lb
Light Steel Shield       09gp  06 lb
Masterwork Breast Plate 350gp  30 lb
Artisan's tools          05gp  05 lb

*Self-made via 'take 10'

Total Weight:52lb      Money:501gp 00sp 00cp

           Light  Medium   Heavy    Lift    Push
Max Weight:0-58   59-116  117-175  76-350 351-875

Age: 36
Height: 5'3"
Weight: 160lb
Eyes: Green
Hair: Black
Skin: Fair
```
Appearance:

Background:


----------



## Rhun (Oct 4, 2009)

Theroc, looks like you have too many skill points. Fighters get 2 per level, and your INT gives you another 1 per level, for a total of 6. You have 8 indicated...you may be including the favored class bonus, but Fighter isn't the favored class of the elf.

Other than that, your crunch looks good.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 4, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Theroc, looks like you have too many skill points. Fighters get 2 per level, and your INT gives you another 1 per level, for a total of 6. You have 8 indicated...you may be including the favored class bonus, but Fighter isn't the favored class of the elf.
> 
> Other than that, your crunch looks good.




Ah... crap.  I knew that was too easy.  Now I gotta figure out which skills to drop.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 4, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Ah... crap.  I knew that was too easy.  Now I gotta figure out which skills to drop.




 Don't worry, I messed up all the skills on my first Pathfinder character too.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 4, 2009)

Still have a bit of coin to spend, some background/personality to flesh out, and a couple of spells to finish, but otherwise my PC is ready:


*Celythia Andrenia, of Clan Callarii*
Neutral Good Elf Female Wizard 2

*Description*
Celythia is tall, nearly six feet in hieght, with a slender, svelte build; she weights perhaps eight stone (115lb). She is beautiful, with finely chiseled features, a pert nose and full lips, though perhaps her most striking features are her brilliant scarlet hair and almond shapes eyes of violet hue. She dresses fashionably, and always wears a few items of gold and silver jewelry to accentuate her outfits.



 
[sblock=Credit]
Credit to UrbanZabra at DeviantArt
[/sblock]

*Personality & Background*
Celythia is still very young by elven standards. At barely 120 years of age, she finished her apprenticeship in record time. Upon completion of her training, her master, the great elven mage Vindathar the Wise, sent her to Specularum in Karameikos. He did not tell her why, only that the next stage of her magical development could be found within the great city.

Celythia hales from the Radlebb Woods of Karameikos, from one of the small Callarii villages. 


XPs: 1000
[sblock=Experience History]
1000 – Starting Experience

[/sblock]

*Stats*
Str	10	(+0) 	(0 points)
Dex	16	(+3)	(5 points, +2 race)
Con	12	(+1)	(5 points, -2 race)
Int	19	(+4)	(13 points, +2 race)
Wis	10	(+0)	(0 points)
Cha	12	(+1)	(2 points)

*General*
HP: 		12	(6 [1st level] + 4 + 2 [con])
AC: 		13 [17]	(10 base, +3 dex, [+4 mage armor])
--- Touch AC	13 [17]
--- Flatfooted	10 [14]
Initiative: 	+5	(+3 dex, +2 trait)
Move:		30’	(30’ base)

*Combat*
BAB:			+1
Melee:			+1	
--- Dagger		+1 (1d4/19-20)
Ranged:		+4
--- Longbow, mw +5 (1d8/x3)
--- Acid Dart (Ranged TOUCH) +4 (1d6+1/x2)

*Saves:*
Fort:	+2	(0 base, + 1 con, +1 trait)
Ref:	+3	(0 base, + 3 dex)
Wil:	+3	(3 base, + 0 wis)

*Skills:*
- (14 total: 4 class, +8 int, +2 favored class) –
Appraise			+9	(2 ranks, +3 cs, +4 int)
Craft (Alchemy)			+8	(1 rank, +3 cs, +4 int)
Knowledge (Arcana)		+9	(2 ranks, +3 cs, +4 int)
Knowledge (Dungeoneering)	+8	(1 rank, +3 cs, +4 int)
Knowledge (Geography)	+8	(1 rank, +3 cs, +4 int)
Knowledge (History)		+8	(1 rank, +3 cs, +4 int)
Knowledge (Local)		+8	(1 rank, +3 cs, +4 int)
Knowledge (Planes)		+8	(1 rank, +3 cs, +4 int)
Linguistics			+8	(1 rank, +3 cs, +4 int)
Perception			+1	(1 rank, +0 wis)
Spellcraft 			+9	(2 ranks, +3 cs, +4 int)

*Languages:*
- Common
- Elven
- Draconic
- Goblin
- Thyatian
- Alphatian

*Feats:*
- Eschew Materials

*Traits*
- Resilient
- Reactionary

*Class Features:*
- Cantrips
- Spellcasting
- Arcane Bond (ring)
- Arcane Schooling
--- Chosen School: conjuration
--- Opposition Schools: illusion, necromancy
--- School Power: Summoner's Charm (Su): Whenever you cast a conjuration (summoning) spell, increase the duration by a number of rounds equal to 1/2 your wizard level (minimum 1). At 20th level, you can change the duration of all summon monster spells to permanent. You can have no more than one summon monster spell made permanent in this way at one time. If you designate another summon monster spell as permanent, the previous spell immediately ends.
--- School Power: Acid Dart (Sp): As a standard action you can unleash an acid dart targeting any foe within 30 feet as a ranged touch attack. The acid dart deals 1d6 points of acid damage + 1 for every two wizard levels you possess. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Intelligence modifier. This attack ignores spell resistance.
- Scribe Scrolls

*Racial Features:*
- +2 to DEX & INT, -2 to CON
- Medium Size
- Normal Speed
- Low-Light Vision
- Keen Senses (+2 to sight/sound perception checks, may make automatic perception check when passing within 10’ of a secret/concealed door)
- Elven Immunities (Immune to magical sleep effects, and +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells/effects)
-Elven Magic (+2 racial bonus on caster level checks made to overcome spell resistance; +2 racial bonus on Appraise skill checks to identify properties of magical items.)
- Weapon Familiarity (proficient with longbows, longswords, rapiers and shortbows, and treats any weapon with “elven” in the name as a martial weapon)
- Favored Class: Wizard

*Arms, Armor and Equipment:*
- Longbow, composite, masterwork (400gp, 3lb)
--- Arrows, 40 (2gp, 6lb) 
- Dagger (2gp, 1lb)
- Courtier’s Outfit (30gp, 5lb [worn])
--- Bonded Object (ring): Crafted of gold, set with a single round moonstone flanked by two small skydrops (bonded item free at 1st level)
--- Earrings, gold & silver (30gp value for pair)
--- Bracelet, gold & silver (40gp value)
- Backpack (2gp, 2lb)
--- Bedroll (1sp, 5lb)
--- Trail rations, 3 days (15sp, 3lb)
--- Waterskin (1gp, 4lb)
--- Bottle, fine elven wine (30sp, 1lb)
--- Ink, 1oz (8gp, -)
--- Inkpen (1sp, -)
--- Scrollcase (1gp, 0.5lb)
--- Paper, 5 sheets (2gp, -)
--- Mirror, small steel (10gp, 0.5lb)
--- Sack, empty (1cp, 0.5lb)
--- Spellbook (-gp, 3lb), in canvas wrap for waterproofing (1sp, 1lb)
- Beltpouch (1gp, 0.5lb)
--- Chalk, 3 pieces (3cp, ---)
--- Flint & Steel (1gp, ---)
--- 2 potions of cure light wounds (100gp, ---)
--- Potion of expeditious retreat (50gp, ---)
--- Potion of reduce person (50gp, ---)

- 50gp contributed to _Wand of Cure Light Wounds_ fund.

Wealth: 2pp, 16gp, 20sp, 16cp
Encumberance: LIGHT (29lb )

*Spellbook:*
- Level 0: (ALL)
- Level 1: (9) Feather Fall, Charm Person, Burning Hands, Feather Fall, Endure Elements, Grease, Shield,  Summon Monster I, Sleep, Hold Portal (10gp), Protection from Evil (10gp), Mount (10gp), Obscuring Mist (10gp), Identify (10gp), Magic Missile (10gp), Floating Disk (10gp), Expeditious Retreat (10gp) + (s) Mage Armor

*Spells Prepared:*
- Level 0, DC14 [4 + (s)]: Read Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation + (s) Acid Splash
- Level 1, DC15 [3 + (s)]: Summon Monster I, Grease, Charm Person + (s) Mage Armor


----------



## kinem (Oct 5, 2009)

OK, good to see the final PCs of the puzzle.

PF uses Combat Maneuvers for grapple and such, so you need CMB and CMD instead of grapple.

Theroc: no deity necessary.  In Mystara, all known 'gods' used to be mortals.  As an elf, you might have heard tales of revered ancestors who rose to Immortality many thousands of years ago.

Rhun: In the latest PF rules, an evoker gets Force Missile (1d4+evoker bonus damage, 3+Int mod / day, as magic missile), not Energy Ray.  Other than that, as far as I see so far, looks good (so to speak).  It looks like you can help the others get that wand.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 5, 2009)

kinem said:


> Rhun: In the latest PF rules, an evoker gets Force Missile (1d4+evoker bonus damage, 3+Int mod / day, as magic missile), not Energy Ray.  Other than that, as far as I see so far, looks good (so to speak).  It looks like you can help the others get that wand.





That may actually change my choice of chosen school, then. What about Conjuration? Did they change that up?


----------



## kinem (Oct 5, 2009)

You should read the wizard rules on the PRD.

None of them get at-will attacks anymore.  I guess that seemed too good, compared to the other options, and stole too much thunder from a 1st level warlock.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 5, 2009)

kinem said:


> You should read the wizard rules on the PRD.
> 
> None of them get at-will attacks anymore.  I guess that seemed too good, compared to the other options, and stole too much thunder from a 1st level warlock.




Thanks for the link Kinem...I've been using the BETA, and it looks like some things changed. Let me read through and see what I can come up with. I guess I may have to purchase a bow for my PC after all.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 5, 2009)

Skills and Combat manuever info fixed, I think.  Will try to make a fairly setting neutral biography(because finding info on Mystara via your link didn't work too well for me... kept finding rules info somehow.)


```
Name: Kynar Say'ceri
Class: Fighter
Race: Elf
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Deity: None

Str: 14 +2 (05p.)     Level: 2        XP: 1,000
Dex: 18 +4 (10p.)     BAB: +2         HP: 18 (2d10+2)
Con: 12 +1 (05p.)     CMB: +4         Dmg Red: 0/anything
Int: 12 +1 (00p.)     CMD: 18         Spell Res: None
Wis: 10 +0 (00p.)     Init: +6        Spell Save: ???
Cha: 14 +0 (05p.)     Speed: 30'      ACP: -3          


    AC:     Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
             10     +6    +0    +3   +0     +0    +0    19
                  Touch: 13              Flatfooted: 16



                Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:            3     +1    0     4
Ref:             0     +4    0     4
Will:            0     +0    0     0

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical
Elven Curve Blade        +7       1d10+4      18-20x2
Rapier                   +6       1d6+2       18-20x2


Languages: Common, Draconic, Elven

Abilities:
Elf:
+2 Dexterity, +2 Intelligence, –2 Constitution: Elves are nimble, both in body and mind, but their form is frail.

Medium: Elves are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.

Normal Speed: Elves have a base speed of 30 feet.

Low-Light Vision: Elves can see twice as far as humans in conditions of dim light. See Additional Rules.

Elven Immunities: Elves are immune to magic sleep effects and get a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells and effects.

Elven Magic: Elves receive a +2 racial bonus on caster level checks made to overcome spell resistance.
In addition, elves receive a +2 racial bonus on Spellcraft skill checks made to identify the properties of magic items.

Keen Senses: Elves receive a +2 racial bonus on Perception skill checks.

Weapon Familiarity: Elves are proficient with longbows (including composite longbows), longswords, rapiers, and shortbows
including composite shortbows), and treat any weapon with the word “elven” in its name as a martial weapon.

Languages: Elves begin play speaking Common and Elven. Elves with high Intelligence scores can choose from the following:
Celestial, Draconic, Gnoll, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, and Sylvan.

Fighter:

Bonus Feats (already included)
Bravery +1 (+1 bonus on Will Saves against fear)

Feats:
Weapon Finesse(Level 1 feat)
Weapon Focus: Elven Curve Blade(Level 1 Fighter feat)
Dazzling Display(Level 2 fighter feat)

Traits:
Reactionary (+2 Trait Bonus to Initiative)
Armor Expert (-1 ACP in any armor)


Skill Points: 6       Max Ranks: 2(Class Skills)
Skills            Ranks    Mod    Misc    Total
Climb               1      +2      +3     = 6
Smith(weapon)       2      +1      +3     = 6
Swim                1      +2      +3     = 6
Intimidate          1      +2      +3     = 6
Know(Engineering)   1      +1      +3     = 5




Equipment:               Cost  Weight
Elven Curve Blade*       27gp  07 lb
Rapier*                  07gp  02 lb
Backpack                 02gp  02 lb
Light Steel Shield       09gp  06 lb
Masterwork Breast Plate 350gp  30 lb
Artisan's tools          05gp  05 lb

*Self-made via 'take 10'

Total Weight:52lb      Money:501gp 00sp 00cp

           Light  Medium   Heavy    Lift    Push
Max Weight:0-58   59-116  117-175  76-350 351-875

Age: 36
Height: 5'3"
Weight: 160lb
Eyes: Green
Hair: Black
Skin: Fair
```
Appearance: Kynar looks somewhat like your typical elf, slender fair-skinned with slightly pointed ears.  Adorning his frame is a breastplate of notable quality, along with somewhat elegant robes, crafted in such a way as to not get in the way when moving.  He's rather handsome, though not in any real exotic way.  He moves with great purpose, however.  It is obvious he retained the Elven grace that his race was known for.

Background:
Kynar's childhood wasn't quite what one would expect for an elven child.  Raised away from the forests and a large Elven dominated culture, he was raised around many humans.  The city-like atmosphere was both good and bad for the boy.  Some of the warriors he saw inspired him, causing him to frequently wear toy-armor which impeded his range of motion... but also drew jeers and mockery from his peers.  This occasionally got the boy into fights... but also taught him the telltale signs.

There wasn't a great deal to note about his past, besides a love of practicing his swordplay and displaying his prowess, and a joy of crafting a beautiful weapon.  He crafted his own weapons by preference, of course.  He was, at his relatively young age, quite single.  Of course, that is subject to change.


----------



## kinem (Oct 5, 2009)

Character traits are more important than character background anyway, I think.  Attitudes towards others, sense of humor, favorite activities, etc.  Those things will come into play; details of your character's childhood probably will not.  Certain outlines of his life do matter, such as whether he is single.

When I see a 3 page history of a new PC, it's impressive, but it is not that helpful during play I think.  I'd rather see that stuff filled in with memories and flashbacks once you really know who your PC is from playing him for a while.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 7, 2009)

Short bio and appearance edited in.  Is that good, Kinem?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 7, 2009)

I should have the last of Celythia's things finished up tonight and/or tomorrow night.


----------



## kinem (Oct 7, 2009)

Theroc: OK.  

Remember you are all 2nd level though; you have some experience and combat accomplishments.  My default assumption is that the lot of you helped defend a town from goblin raiders.

Don't forget to post your PCs in the RG.

I guess we can get underway when Rhun is done.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 7, 2009)

kinem said:


> Theroc: OK.
> 
> Remember you are all 2nd level though; you have some experience and combat accomplishments.  My default assumption is that the lot of you helped defend a town from goblin raiders.
> 
> ...




Did you want me to include mentions of actual combat experience?  I didn't worry about it since it'd be easier to all come up with the experience in game than for us all to include it in a bio and then try to make them all fit together.  I'll port him over shortly.


----------



## kinem (Oct 7, 2009)

Coming up with it in-game sounds fine.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 10, 2009)

Kynar's in the RG, if anyone missed that.


----------



## kinem (Oct 11, 2009)

So far we have:

ghostcat as Caridoc, gnome cleric: in RG, IC

jkason as Barek Fhald, half-orc bard: in RG

Theroc as Kynar Say'ceri, elven fighter: in RG

HolyMan as Rezak, human rogue: in RG, but lacks description & background

Rhun as Celythia Andrenia, female elf wizard: needs a few fixes, has extra gold

Also you guys were figuring out how to share the cost of a wand of CLW.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 11, 2009)

How much gold is needed for the wand, yet?  I'm figuring Rhun and I both will have spare gold(though I'm not certain whether Rhun will yet or not, I KNOW Kynar does)


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 12, 2009)

kinem said:


> HolyMan as Rezak, human rogue: in RG, but lacks description & background




Two things I usually have first, well my work week is up tommorrow so I will work on those things rounding Rezak out and the way I wish to RP him. I'm leaning towards greedy but will give someone in desperate need the shirt off his back (and complain the whole time LOL).


HM


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 12, 2009)

ghostcat said:


> cost 750gp
> 
> ghostcat 360gp
> holyman 231gp
> ...




fyi


----------



## Rhun (Oct 12, 2009)

I'll get my PC finished up tonight.

Also, I'm fairly certain the I'll have at least 100gp to contribute to the wand fund.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 12, 2009)

Well, if Rhun's giving 100, I suppose I'll donate the last 50.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeah, I even modded my char sheet above and put 100gp toward the wand. So we should be good to go!


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 13, 2009)

Ok then I'm going to go in to my sheet and take off the 231gp and don't put me down for any uses of those charges. I hope not to get into any trouble I can't run from LOL

HM


----------



## Theroc (Oct 13, 2009)

So, do I add, "Donation to CLW wand fund" in the equipment section and deduct the appropriate gold?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 13, 2009)

Theroc said:


> So, do I add, "Donation to CLW wand fund" in the equipment section and deduct the appropriate gold?




You can. Or just subtract the gold. I prefer to be very detailed in the tracking of my PCs' wealth.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 13, 2009)

Rhun said:


> You can. Or just subtract the gold. I prefer to be very detailed in the tracking of my PCs' wealth.




I generally like to know where my shinies go.


----------



## jkason (Oct 13, 2009)

I had also offered to trade in one or more CLW scrolls to contribute more to the wand. Turning all of them in gives an extra 100, if one of the higher contributors wanted to save back some funds. I feel like a schlub with that measly 9 on there.


----------



## kinem (Oct 13, 2009)

Tracking the gold is a good idea, yes.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 13, 2009)

Celythia is all complete, I believe, if you want to look her over Kinem. Or I can add her to the RG and you can check her over there.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 13, 2009)

jkason said:


> I had also offered to trade in one or more CLW scrolls to contribute more to the wand. Turning all of them in gives an extra 100, if one of the higher contributors wanted to save back some funds. I feel like a schlub with that measly 9 on there.




I'll take 50 back if you want to contribute a bit more. That would let me buy another potion of such.


----------



## jkason (Oct 13, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I'll take 50 back if you want to contribute a bit more. That would let me buy another potion of such.




Done. Pulled off two scrolls and noted the funds.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 13, 2009)

Update CS to reflect contribution to CLW

Who wants to carry it?


----------



## Theroc (Oct 13, 2009)

Who was CLW on their classes spell list?  or UMD as a class skill?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 13, 2009)

ghostcat said:


> Who wants to carry it?




I'd assume whoever is the healer or can use the wand.


----------



## jkason (Oct 13, 2009)

ghostcat said:


> Update CS to reflect contribution to CLW
> 
> Who wants to carry it?




Both the cleric and the bard can use it, but I don't have a preference either way for who carries it.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 14, 2009)

I have UMD but not high enough to matter let the bard carry it so as to have two people who can heal.


----------



## kinem (Oct 14, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Celythia is all complete, I believe, if you want to look her over Kinem. Or I can add her to the RG and you can check her over there.




Just what is being suggested here?

Oh, right - the stats.  Looks fine AFAI can tell.  Note her CMB (+4) and CMD (14).  She can go into the RG.

Any progress on Rezak, HM?


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 14, 2009)

Progress is progressing I at least remembered what my concept was and found a kool pic at deviant.

I have a little background are we starting in Threshold if so I will change his leaving there for a grander city to him staying I will be ready before this day is over  Promise

HM


----------



## kinem (Oct 14, 2009)

OK, very good, just one problem.  We are starting just outside the gate of Specularum.  You can't be from the city; you must be a newcomer to it.  The module takes place inside the city.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 14, 2009)

Ok will change my background in RG now and be all ready. 

Are we grouped together in front of the city???

HM


----------



## Rhun (Oct 14, 2009)

kinem said:


> Just what is being suggested here?
> 
> Oh, right - the stats.  Looks fine AFAI can tell.  Note her CMB (+4) and CMD (14).  She can go into the RG.




Added to rogue's gallery. RG version updated with CMB and CMD. Locked and loaded!


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 14, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Locked and loaded!





Ditto!


----------



## Rhun (Oct 14, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> Ditto!




Now we see what happens...onward to mighty Specularum!


----------



## Theroc (Oct 14, 2009)

Hrm... I don't think Kynar's going to like having all of his weapons bound.  After all, how can he show off how good he is with a sword if he isn't allowed to wave it about?!


----------



## Rhun (Oct 14, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Hrm... I don't think Kynar's going to like having all of his weapons bound.  After all, how can he show off how good he is with a sword if he isn't allowed to wave it about?!




He can always wait outside?


----------



## kinem (Oct 14, 2009)

HM: You need to get Specularum out of your background.  Just change it to the city of Kelvin.  Rezak has left that city and is going to Specularum hoping for greener pastures.

Yes, the group is together in front of the city, and you all have been travelling together.

If we are ready, post your arrival in the IC thread, as Caridoc (ghostcat) already has.

The weapons being bound might complicate things   Of course, perhaps not everyone in the city respects that law as much as you no doubt will


----------



## Rhun (Oct 14, 2009)

I remember that Cormyr in the Forgotten Realms had a similar rule...swords had to be bound in "peace knots." This led to lots of folks carrying concealable weapons (such as daggers), or things like clubs that couldn't be tied into a scabbard. Additionally, there was an art to tying the "peace knots" to where they looked complicated, but could be freed with a single tug on the weapon.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 14, 2009)

Guard: "No weapons..."
Kynar: ~kills the guard~
Everyone else: "WTF!?"

lol, that just came in my head from some of the D&D comedy clips.  "I cast Magic Missile"  "At what?"


----------



## Rhun (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey HM...I was looking over characters, and I must say that I really like your pic for Rezak! He has the begging cup and everything!


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 28, 2009)

thanks it wasn't easy to find you'd think more beggars would look like thieves LOL

HM


----------



## Rhun (Oct 28, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> thanks it wasn't easy to find you'd think more beggars would look like thieves LOL




Some pics are just harder to find than others.


----------



## kinem (Nov 5, 2009)

We seem to have reached an impasse.  I believe that Rezak is still waiting for someone to come to him.

Holyman, if you want your character to do nothing in response to something that would normally merit a response, please post to that effect.  Otherwise it is not assumed that you are doing nothing IC; it is just assumed that you haven't posted yet.

Well, I think someone will have to go to Rezak ...


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 5, 2009)

Sorry it is what Rezak notices i can't get did he see the man leave does he know the group is alone now 

Just think that Rezak is the type to keep things to himself first and then the group and then outsiders. So I was waiting to know if he saw the man leave you said he did but didn't say Rezak knew that.

HM


----------



## kinem (Nov 5, 2009)

Yes, Rezak saw the man leave.  Just ask ooc if you have any more questions like that 

After the man left, Caridoc signalled Rezak to come join the group.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 5, 2009)

Then he would and i am on the way


----------



## Rhun (Nov 5, 2009)

If Rezak is going to be a "loner" and even ignore the group when he is signaled to join us, then I doubt my PC is going to put much time into even considering his wishes in the future. I mean, but Celythia and Caridoc signaled him to join the group's discussions. Don't get me wrong, because I'm all about roleplaying the character's personality...but a loner only gets so far in a game that is based on teamwork.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 5, 2009)

Not a "loner" with the group but trusting others I'm sure somewhere in the past Rezak has been helped by the group they have his loyalty it was that first signal when you were still talking to the man that Rezak ignored not wantng a stranger to know his business then i thought the whole group walked out 

then didnt know that since i was in the corner trying to be a shadow if Rezak saw the second signal if I knew he did, then i would have been right over but was waiting on the Dm to tell me what was what, just a little miss communica' on the posta' LOL 

Maybe after Rezak is "out of the loop" a couple times he'll change his ways

Almost to my bus stop got to go to work 

laters

HM


----------



## Rhun (Nov 5, 2009)

No worries, HM. Rezak will come to rely on the group eventually!


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 16, 2009)

That would be a *yes* to trying to lose anyone that might be following, remebering the weird encounter that happened before he does not want anyone knowing where he would be sleeping.

I'm so happy the sblocks don't say "everyone but Rezak" anymore now they are all addressed to me 

Rezak would leave to join the others not sure of the time though I will leave it up to the DM if Rezak is early or late.

HM


----------



## Rhun (Nov 16, 2009)

We'll just continue to figure that Rezak is off on his own, that way he can swoop in and save us when we need it.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 16, 2009)

If you need Rezak to save you it better be a very small demon in the old ladies basement LOL

HM


----------



## kinem (Nov 16, 2009)

The other inn is not that far so you can just stop and get him first.  I definately don't want to leave him out of this.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 16, 2009)

YEAH!!! lol send a runner  or I could be on the way over and see the party exit and catch up, then ask what is going on.

HM


----------



## Rhun (Nov 16, 2009)

Then we'll make sure we stop by and gather Rezak. Wouldn't want to leave him out, after all.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 18, 2009)

Marching order??

I will need to go second to use my trap spotting ability I think, who do we have as a strong rear guard?

HM


----------



## Rhun (Nov 18, 2009)

Either Barek or Caridoc would make the most sense for a rear guard, in my opinion.


----------



## Theroc (Nov 18, 2009)

By the way, Caridoc, we weren't using the same color earlier, I just doublecheck the initial posts.



			
				Caridoc said:
			
		

> "Where can I get some peace cord as I do not appear to have any?"








			
				Kynar said:
			
		

> "How do you propose I display my talents if my instruments are bound?"





I will admit they are very similar colors.

I don't think I switched over at any point, though it is possible I myself got confused.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 21, 2009)

Caridoc will take rear guard.

I moved last Monday and I am still waiting for my Internet connection to catch up. They said 6 to 10 days so it should catch up next week. Until then my postings are very sporadic at the moment. Feel free to NPC Caridoc to keep the game moving, I'll try to keep up but can't promise. 

Theroc. Maybe not the same colour but close enough to cause confusion, so I stick with magenta.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 21, 2009)

Nothing worse than having to wait on your internet. I hope they get it in for you fairly quickly.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 22, 2009)

ghostcat said:


> I moved last Monday and I am still waiting for my Internet connection to catch up. They said 6 to 10 days so it should catch up next week.




This why I carry my internet in my pocket. 

HM


----------



## Rhun (Nov 22, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> This why I carry my internet in my pocket.





Yeah, I've got internet on my blackberry, but it sure is an unwieldy way to try to post.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 23, 2009)

I carry the AT&T connect card in my pocket but the laptop doesn't fit in there lol. I have it anywhere even on the bus (now that is some aquired typing with all those bumps.

HM


----------



## Rhun (Nov 23, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> I carry the AT&T connect card in my pocket but the laptop doesn't fit in there lol. I have it anywhere even on the bus (now that is some aquired typing with all those bumps.




I've got a wireless broadband card for my laptop too...however, my battery seems to be fried, so I need my power cord with my laptop until I get a new one. And that is semi-limiting.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 23, 2009)

My ADSL connection is still at old house, about a mile and a half down the hill. So I have to treat it as an Internet Cafe and can only get about half an hour a day. If I'm lucky. The town does have wireless broadband but I can't see if from my house and I don't fancy have extra kit installed for a couple of week. If I believe the estimates I was given, my connection should be moved this week.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 23, 2009)

I'll cross my fingers and hope they get it installed for you then!


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 25, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I'll cross my fingers and hope they get it installed for you then!



Thanks. I'll need it. Out here they operate on "Mañana Time", which means 6 to 10 days could be 6 to 10 weeks.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 25, 2009)

ghostcat said:


> Thanks. I'll need it. Out here they operate on "Mañana Time", which means 6 to 10 days could be 6 to 10 weeks.




I work in telecommunications, so I know exactly how all these carriers/ISPs operate. It is all paperwork, processes, and red tape, so something that could be done today doesn't get done for 2 months.


----------



## kinem (Dec 2, 2009)

I hope everyone had a good T-day weekend.

It looks like the party is leaving the decision of which tunnel to take to Kynar.  What say you, Theroc?


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 2, 2009)

"What say you?..WHAT SAY YOU!?" - Aragorn LotR RotK

"Easy laddie.." 
"There's plenty for the both of us, may the best dwarf win." - Gimli LotR RotK

Maybe an OOC leader would help with things like this, we could take turns but when it comes to left fork/right fork, blue door/red door we could keep things moving

HM


----------



## Theroc (Dec 2, 2009)

Will try to come up with a decision tomorrow, sleepy tonight.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 2, 2009)

It may be best, especially given the nature of pbp gaming, to just go with the first decision a PC comes to. It would be easy enough to write into an IC post...you know: "Rezak taps Kynar on the right shoulder, indicating the group should go right."

Just a though. If we end up taking turns, we are going to end up slowing the game down even more.


----------



## kinem (Dec 2, 2009)

If y'all agree to it, maybe.

If you might have information that bears about what to expect from the choice, it may not be appropriate.  For example, PC #1 might be gung ho for a fight and expect to find one by going left, while PC #2 wants to avoid a fight by going right, while only the player of PC #3 realizes that a cyptic clue most players missed implies that immediate retreat from both options is the only way to avoid a TPK


----------



## Rhun (Dec 2, 2009)

Good points, Kinem. I guess that's why I don't worry so much about what the other PCs are doing.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 8, 2009)

I seem to have forgotten the marching order I do believe I am second in line. But not going to take my memories word on that. LOL 

HM


----------



## kinem (Dec 8, 2009)

The party's standard marching order has been Kynar followed by Rezak, Celythia, Barek, and Caridoc.  Of course you can change it.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm about ready to have Celythia take the lead, since it appears none of the other PCs are interested in investigating the digging...which doesn't make sense, since it is the whole reason we are done in the cellars.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 8, 2009)

I didn't think the tunnels were wide enough to allow for switching but if they are kool.

And Celythia's main reason maybe to investigate but Rezak's is of course a little different. Not that he would rob an old lady (far from it) but the chance to creep around quietly in the dark holds more fun, and is less likely to lead to a blade in the ribs.

HM


----------



## Rhun (Dec 8, 2009)

He might get a magic missile in the back if he doesn't keep going! 

Oh, and we are currently in a second root cellar, so we could change up position here as necessary.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 8, 2009)

Ouch!  Magic Missiles hurt you know. LOL 

I didn't see were we came out of the tunnel (either I missed it - very possible- or I forgot - very very possible) So we are in a root cellar and the noise is coming from yet another tunnel or from where that ladder is (there is a ladder right??) 

HM


----------



## kinem (Dec 8, 2009)

The noise seems to be coming from yet another tunnel, to the north. Though you don't actually see the tunnel, yet, it could well be concealed behind something like all of the other tunnels you've seen so far.


----------



## Theroc (Dec 9, 2009)

Kynar's never been particularly interested in any direction, just following where the group wants to go.  The tunnels make him leery though, since he can't use his swords in there, lol.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 9, 2009)

Did Kinem state that, because I wasn't aware of a game rule stating that you can't use a sword in a small passage. There are rules for squeezing into narrow spaces, which may apply, but I don't think there is anything that says you can use your sword.


----------



## kinem (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm actually away (FL) this week.  I have internet access but it's slow, so I probably won't post as much as usual.

The rules for restrictive tunnels are here.

I'd say these tunnels are narrow and low, so for a medium sized character, penalties are:

move: 1/2
light weapon: -4
1-handed: -8
2-handed: unusable

Of course, once you emerge into a chamber the penalties no longer apply.


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 10, 2009)

kinem:

How far back from his present position would Caridoc have to go to be able to see round the right-left bend?


----------



## Rhun (Dec 10, 2009)

kinem said:


> The rules for restrictive tunnels are here.




Ah, I revise my comment to say "I wasn't aware of such rule in the actual core handbooks."  Thanks for the link!


----------



## kinem (Dec 10, 2009)

ghostcat said:


> kinem:
> 
> How far back from his present position would Caridoc have to go to be able to see round the right-left bend?




'Doc is bringing up the rear, so to see what Kynar sees it would be about 20', which is occupied by the rest of the party.


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 11, 2009)

kinem said:


> 'Doc is bringing up the rear, so to see what Kynar sees it would be about 20', which is occupied by the rest of the party.



Sorry I wasn't clear. I mean how far back does he have to go before he can see anything approaching from the rear.

From your response, it sounds like he is there already.


----------



## kinem (Dec 11, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## Theroc (Dec 11, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Did Kinem state that, because I wasn't aware of a game rule stating that you can't use a sword in a small passage. There are rules for squeezing into narrow spaces, which may apply, but I don't think there is anything that says you can use your sword.




I didn't actually know about the rule, but my image of the tunnels made it so Kynar wouldn't be properly able to fight.  He's an agility fighter, scuffling in tunnels is not his shtick and RPwise he'd have little inclination to muddy his blade and possibly not even hit.

Kinem, not sure I understand the map, must the group climb the ladder to reach the hobgoblins?


----------



## kinem (Dec 12, 2009)

Kynar: No, the nearest hobgoblin is close to you, in the small chamber to which the tunnel led.

The ladder is back in the second cellar, which the party passed through, and is much like the one in the first cellar by which you came down.

At this point I might as well post the map in the IC for you all to see.


----------



## kinem (Dec 16, 2009)

Theroc, do you want Kynar to enter the small chamber and attack, and if so, which of the 3 hobgoblins will he target?

Holyman, due to the tunnel and small chamber, Rezak can't stay out of this unless he stays in the tunnel and blocks the way for the rest of the party.  It's time for him to show the others what he's made of ...


----------



## Theroc (Dec 16, 2009)

kinem said:


> Theroc, do you want Kynar to enter the small chamber and attack, and if so, which of the 3 hobgoblins will he target?
> 
> Holyman, due to the tunnel and small chamber, Rezak can't stay out of this unless he stays in the tunnel and blocks the way for the rest of the party.  It's time for him to show the others what he's made of ...




Apologies for the delay Kinem, will come up with an answer tomorrow.  Though, how much room is in this area?  Is it still constricted so his swords are useless?  I'd gotten the impression it was open enough Kynar's swords would be available.


----------



## kinem (Dec 16, 2009)

Inside the chamber, there's enough room that no penalties apply (assuming that PCs don't try to crowd in more closely than the usual 5' squares, or unless you grapple, etc.)

Not all of the PCs will fit (at least until creatures start dropping), and you can't pass each other in the tunnel.

So unless you all retreat the cellar and swap places and return, or crowd things, only Kynar and Rezak will be able to engage the enemy initially, and will initially face 2 hobbs.


----------



## Theroc (Dec 16, 2009)

Is everyone alright with that?  If not, someone should object in the IC, so Kynar doesn't go charging in...


----------



## Rhun (Dec 16, 2009)

We're all waiting for Kynar to act...because until he does, none of the rest of us can. So we'll go with whatever he does. Just do it soon.


----------



## Theroc (Dec 17, 2009)

Post will be tomorrow then sometime, apologies for the delay again.  >.>


----------



## Rhun (Dec 17, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Post will be tomorrow then sometime, apologies for the delay again.  >.>




No worries...this is just an odd environment where everyone's actions depends on what the person ahead of them does.


----------



## Theroc (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah, I've been a bit less active on Enworld the past bit, my ADD is kicking in and shifting my interest around a bit.  (I have phases of great enthusiasm which can shift after a couple months, resulting in decreased forum activity.)  At the moment, WoW and family are eating my time, and I had had two rental games the past couple weeks as well.  Now it's just WoW and different things I need to do with/for family.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 17, 2009)

I told you that you'd go back to WOW! Once it has you, it never lets go!


----------



## Theroc (Dec 17, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I told you that you'd go back to WOW! Once it has you, it never lets go!




Go back to would imply I've re-subscribed.  I haven't.  I've been playing on my friend's account when he's not playing in the late evenings.  In anycase, I've no intention of leaving Enworld.  My activity will just be lower (which is why I'm not jumping in every game I see anymore, because I don't want to drag things down)


----------



## Rhun (Dec 17, 2009)

Its all good Theroc. Just razzin' you!


----------



## kinem (Dec 19, 2009)

Normally, the way combat will work is that when the PCs can act, any player can post, and his PC will act in the order in which you post. So initiative will alternate between PCs (as a group) and NPCs (as a group).

I find this much faster for PBP than using individual initiatives.

Some people make players post their actions for the round and then resolve actions in order of individual initiatives, but then you can have situations in which the battlefield can change a lot between the time of posting and the time of acting.  This tends to cause players to wait to see what the players ahead of them in the initiative order will do before making their own posts, which again slows down the game.  I don't do that.

The current battle is a bit odd because of the restricted space, but basically the PCs had a surprise round and then won initiative.  In the current round Kynar and Rezak have already attacked, though they might still make 5' steps (see IC).


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 21, 2009)

Hmm... I think I may just "borrow" your ideal kinem let me just see if i have it staright:

1. You decide which group goes first, PCs or NPCs/Monsters
2. The players may post whenever, they have no idividual initative, and their actions go in the order that they have posted.

So of course a few questions:

Is there a group initative modifier? 
What happens to initative feats/abilities?
What do you do for ready actions?

HM


----------



## kinem (Dec 21, 2009)

OK. Here's how it works:

I roll 1d20 for the NPCs, and 1d20 for the PCs

In most cases, there's a clear winner. That group gets to act first.

If the rolls are close, then in theory, for the first round only I do the following:

-If some but not all PCs have high enough initiative modifiers to beat the most important NPCs, then those PCs go first.  This means Improved Initiative is still a good feat.
-Then NPCs act.
-edit: Then all of the PCs.
-Then NPCs and PCs alternate.

In practice, though, I sometimes get lazy and just allow all of the PCs to act first if any of them can.  This gives an advantage to the PCs, but oh well, there are ways to balance that 

If you ready an action, then you act before the NPC that triggers your action, as usual.  You then go back into the pool with the other PCs.  You can't abuse this by trying to act twice/round or anything.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 21, 2009)

I haven't noticed any issues with the way you run initiative, Kinem...it seems to work great. At least, in X4/X5 it has been.


----------



## kinem (Dec 21, 2009)

Of course you would say that Rhun, you guys have been winning initiative most of the time


----------



## Rhun (Dec 21, 2009)

LOL. Maybe that's why I hadn't noticed it!


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 30, 2010)

Didn't know we took the slaves with us. Guess I need to read more carefully.

What are we waiting on a deciding vote to see if we stay or continue?

HM


----------



## Rhun (Jan 30, 2010)

I suppose we are, though Celythia is the only one that wants to finish the job at this point. Even if Caridoc were to support her, it would be 3-2 for leaving.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 30, 2010)

I thought Rezak vote to stay till they found some coin?

HM


----------



## Theroc (Jan 30, 2010)

Rhun said:


> I suppose we are, though Celythia is the only one that wants to finish the job at this point. Even if Caridoc were to support her, it would be 3-2 for leaving.




Kynar would have agreed with you, up until you all told him we might be gettin' in deep .  Now he wants to kill the current unconscious ones and cover the tracks and the like.  lol


----------



## Rhun (Jan 30, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> I thought Rezak vote to stay till they found some coin?
> 
> HM




I must have missed that!



Theroc said:


> Kynar would have agreed with you, up until you all told him we might be gettin' in deep .  Now he wants to kill the current unconscious ones and cover the tracks and the like.  lol




I figured Kynar would be for fighting anything so he could demonstrate his skill!


----------



## Theroc (Feb 8, 2010)

Rhun said:


> I figured Kynar would be for fighting anything so he could demonstrate his skill!




Kynar prefers to demonstrate his skills where they would be most appreciated, if it turns out his demonstration is illegal, it would be largely condemned as opposed to praised.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 14, 2010)

We did find some bottles with brown liquid but can't remeber what we did with it.

Curious 

HM


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't remember that. Can you remember where abouts?


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 14, 2010)

I think we got something like that from the hobgoblins, so after the fight maybe?

HM


----------



## kinem (Mar 14, 2010)

The hobgoblins didn't have anything like that on them.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 15, 2010)

See knew I wasn't sure about where it is but I do believe it was somewhere will "surf" it out.

Get it surf instead of search. I crack me up,  and I'm the only one probably.

HM


----------



## Rhun (Mar 15, 2010)

I don't recall finding any brownish liquid in bottles.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 17, 2010)

Thought I posted this yesterday but I could not find the bottles with brown liquid in them maybe it was in one of the other 22 games I'm in 

Sorry abouts that, where are we now following guards? 

HM


----------



## Rhun (Mar 19, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Thought I posted this yesterday but I could not find the bottles with brown liquid in them maybe it was in one of the other 22 games I'm in




A sure sign you are in too many games is when you start getting them confused with one another. 



HolyMan said:


> Sorry abouts that, where are we now following guards?




Celythia is now leading the guards, Rezak is following.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey all, starting a recruitment/support drive from everyone who plays PF.

Please go here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/living-en-world/275191-proposal-lew-pathfinder-rules.html

And if you think a Living PF world would be interesting let them know please, the more people we have the more the judges can be persauded to try it. (Unless they are like Congress and don't listen to the little people.)

HM


----------



## kinem (Apr 29, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Also it must have been months since I looked at Rezak's sheet (again) want to say *KUDOS!!* to kinem for running a great roleplaying and not roll playing game. But I would like a couple XP if you have the time Rezak still has ?? in that spot LOL.




Thanks.  Though I should point out that while the module - as a city adventure - includes investigation and roleplaying, it is not necessarily light on combat.  I hope the roleplaying need not take a back seat, though.

As for XP, what I might end up doing - depending on how events unfold - is letting whoever survives to see the next sunrise to level up


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 29, 2010)

_Gulp!_  I see masked trouble coming LOL 

HM


----------



## Rhun (Apr 30, 2010)

kinem said:


> As for XP, what I might end up doing - depending on how events unfold - is letting whoever survives to see the next sunrise to level up




[MrBurnsVoice]Excellent.[/MrBurnsVoice]


----------



## HolyMan (May 14, 2010)

Well I think I'm ready for surprises but what we need is a roll call! Did we lose anyone besides Theroc??

-HM


----------



## ghostcat (May 14, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Well I think I'm ready for surprises but what we need is a roll call! Did we lose anyone besides Theroc??
> 
> -HM




Caridoc is still here.


----------



## kinem (May 14, 2010)

A roll call is a good idea.

I'll try to move this along in the next few days.  Sorry that I may have let it get slow, but the PCs were planning so I don't think I should have done anything but let you talk among yourselves.  

I want to see MORE planning by PCs in PBP games.  A LOT MORE.  It's something I hardly ever see.  So I guess I'll try to figure out what would make that possible.  Combat is a lot faster now that I don't use individual initiative; I wonder what would make planning a practical component of PBP.

To be fair, it's not just PBP.  Face to face games are just as bad when it comes to planning.  Players hate it and they generally suck at it.  (Uh, *not* you guys of course! )

Am I wrong?  How many of you have experienced the following:

1. DM sets up a situation which the players can decide how to deal with.

2. 1-2 players try to come up with ideas.  The rest goof off, play with dice, and break out the munchies.

3. The idea guys come up with a crude plan.  The rest agree.  "We spend WAY too much time planning!" they all agree. "WAY too much!"

4. DM slaps forehead.  Says to self "Damn! They *didn't do any* real planning and forgot most of the hints I dropped.  If I play it straight, they have no chance.  Why didn't they think of any of the 3 ways I expected they could use to sneak in?  These guys suck!  Why didn't they _plan at all_?!?"

Says to PCs "OK, you approach the guard at the front gate of the castle and attack him.  He starts to shout for the archers to unleash their arrows through the many murder holes that surround you, and to drop the heavy gates to trap you on both sides, but suddenly he has a coughing fit.  He has a bad cold.  He chokes on his own mucus and dies, allowing you to walk in unopposed."

So what is DM doing wrong?  I'm sure that he is doing it wrong, somehow.  He needs to find a way that works.


----------



## HolyMan (May 14, 2010)

I think pbp is alot harder than around the table. You drop a hint around the table mnaybe a half an hour goes by and they might remember it. In pbp a month may go by or more if there was a combat encounter inbetween the hint and the encounter.

I myself am experiencing that now, players not remembering the talk the "overheard" (ok they were eavesdropping), and they get inti a fight and then don't know what to do next exactly do to forgeting.

I always try now to give my PC's a recap of what there characters know before I post a (what do you do now?) type question. In the game the PC's are thinking only about the situation but the players have probably, gone grocery shopping, done the laundry, went to see a movie (me this weekend Robn Hood I hope, ), Worked a 40 hour week and visited with the family. So it would be easy to see why they don't remeber the red hairs in the mask were they found the bottles . 

As for around the table they just want to get to the next fight, here it's just things take a while. How about a recap post of what we have discovered... Your party sits down to discuss what to do next, the bottles of liquor and the strange mask with red hair are diffently clues to who may have killed the poor girl, even if the guards refuse to see it. etc. etc.

And as for a roll call I'm in. 

HM


----------



## kinem (May 15, 2010)

HM, that's a good idea but I think it would be better to make a thread where you the players can post info you want to record and share.

If I post it as the DM, I think that takes away too much player autonomy, because you might not want to tell the other PCs everything you found, and because it's up to you to decide what you think is important.  Some details may be clues, others might be just random details that you might seize on for some reason, and some might be red herrings planted to fool any investigation.

At this point there are a couple things that I think the party seems likely to do at this point:

1. Ask the slaves to show you where they were kidnapped.

2. The watchman mentioned that "I recognize the seal on the bottle. It's wine from the Trouscan Estates. Odd; it's imported and they usually only sell their stuff at a few waterfront inns."  So the waterfront might be a good place to check out.

And of course

3. Pay for your drinks 

Which will it be?


----------



## HolyMan (May 16, 2010)

Rezak's not paying he's a beggar!  

"Cim ons lads ye has ta have a cooper or two fir a poors ol'boy."


HM


----------



## Rhun (May 17, 2010)

I usually try to take the lead in steering most the groups I play with, simply because I'm online a lot. The last few months my schedule has been hectic, with much less time for posting. So with that said...I'll try to help where I can. But my posting schedule is going to remain a bit slow for the foreseeable future.


----------



## jkason (May 17, 2010)

kinem said:


> At this point there are a couple things that I think the party seems likely to do at this point:
> 
> 1. Ask the slaves to show you where they were kidnapped.
> 
> ...




Well, I'd presumed we'd be doing (3), since we don't want to be in any more trouble than we're already like to be in. 

Then I'd think (1) would be the most direct choice, since it's less roundabout than wandering about trying to track down the wine, which we can always come back to later.


----------



## kinem (May 20, 2010)

I'll be busy until at least Sunday evening, so I'll move the game along probably on Monday.

If Theroc doesn't return I'll NPC Kynar as needed, for now.  I may recruit another player at some point, maybe to take him over.

I hate to DM an XPC but at least a fighter is much easier for a DM to deal with than a rogue (would he search there?) or spellcaster (would he cast his main spell this early in the day?)


----------



## Rhun (May 20, 2010)

kinem said:


> I'll be busy until at least Sunday evening, so I'll move the game along probably on Monday.




No worries here, Kinem.



kinem said:


> If Theroc doesn't return I'll NPC Kynar as needed, for now.  I may recruit another player at some point, maybe to take him over.




I think I saw that Theroc was taking an extended leave, but would eventually be back.


----------



## HolyMan (May 31, 2010)

Now I'm hoping are Dm doesn't have us chasing a red(haired) herring, LOL 

You would let is know if this "feels like we are on the wrong track" won't you kinem? please

But so far I vote heading to the docks to find a red headed sailor.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 1, 2010)

Man it has been over a month since we started to try and get through this night and get some well earned XP 

Was having a thought that if it's ok with th egroup they just follow Rezak's lead for a while. He won't do anything that might get us in trouble and it may make things go by faster.

Like wuth the post of him leaving the door and alley if everyone has already agreed to follow along then no one else need post and the DM can jump in with a new post telling us if we found an inn. (btw going to enter the first tavern/inn we run across). 

What do you guys think ok to follow Rezak's lead for a little bit see where it get's us?

HM


----------



## jkason (Jul 1, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Man it has been over a month since we started to try and get through this night and get some well earned XP
> 
> Was having a thought that if it's ok with th egroup they just follow Rezak's lead for a while. He won't do anything that might get us in trouble and it may make things go by faster.
> 
> ...




Well, Barek already suggested finding the first open space, so I'd say his consent in following Rezak to do that's implicit. Go for it.


----------



## jkason (Jul 1, 2010)

Posted the above before I noticed the inn route has been cut off. Since sweet-talking our way into someone's house seemed like it fell more under Barek's skillset than Rezak's, I just went for it.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 1, 2010)

jkason said:


> Posted the above before I noticed the inn route has been cut off. Since sweet-talking our way into someone's house seemed like it fell more under Barek's skillset than Rezak's, I just went for it.




NP, I think it would just be for like following in what direction we go to speed things up once we are there or can't get away (as now) then everyone would do there thing.

Speaking of can't get away how long before the masses arrive where we are standing.

And which side should we take LOL

HM


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm still waiting for my Internet to be moved, for following on auto is fine by me. Don't take a lack of posts has meaning I've dropped out.


----------



## kinem (Jul 26, 2010)

Holyman has dropped out. He announced in another thread that he was dropping out as a player from all his games and would start DMing more.

I don't think he gave enough notice to give him an honorable discharge.  In any case, he's gone.  Too bad since I though he was having fun and adding a lot to the game.  I don't know if he'd have left anyway (apparently he left other games at the same time) or if the current situation, in which he might feel railroaded, had something to do with it. I think I should have handled it better but the module is pretty much like that.

I don't plan to recruit.  We're down to 3 so let me know if you want to stop it here or go on to the end.  As I said, any PC who makes it to morning will level.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 26, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Now I have dropped my last games so anyone who didn't get an I'm sorry I can't keep playing post, you will not recieve one. And again I am sorry to those of you whose games I had to drop out of, thanks for letting me be a small part of your fun here on EnWorld.




I didn't wish to drop them all and especially not this one.  

You do a pretty good Rezak btw. 

HM


----------



## kinem (Jul 26, 2010)

Oh OK ... I misunderstood


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 26, 2010)

NP as I re-read the quote box it does look like I am saying I'm dropping my games and am not sending out anymore notifications. LOL that wasn't the case I meant if I didn't say I was leaving then I was staying.

So you wish for Rezak to go talk to these hooded dudes? You had said something before way back that the module tries to seperate the group.

I was just waiting for the others so as not to hog up the IC. They would probably see Rezak halted in the light of a window reading.

HM


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 26, 2010)

I for one an enjoying this immensely. It doesn't feel like railroading. More like the characters have got in way over their heads and are struggling to escape.


----------



## kinem (Jul 26, 2010)

ghostcat: Good to hear 

HM: It's up to you if you want to go meet them. If you want I can edit or delete the post I made for Rezak, or you can keep it if you think that's what he'd do.  Either way there will be consequences.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm still here and interested, just don't have much time to post with real life taking up too much time. But I'm here, just bear with me.


----------



## jkason (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm definitely still interested, though rather concerned to realize I think we've lost all of our meatsheilds? Yoinks.


----------



## jkason (Jul 28, 2010)

I realized in the latest scene that I'd never noted our employer's name. So I dug back through the IC thread and tried to make sure I compiled names on my char sheet for ease of reference (because I'm awful about keeping track of the plot in general, and even worse given how long it can be between plot turns in PBP), at which point I realized we're ostensibly working for the family of one of the murder suspects (Stephanos Torunescu). Gah! 

Feel a bit sheepish about missing that, since that might come back to bite our behinds. But then, this adventure seems designed to do just that.  

Intrigue ho!


----------



## Rhun (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice work, jkason! I'm glad you figured that out, because I certainly didn't put that together.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 29, 2010)

Wait you guys may be working for a murderous noble family and that just might put Rezak on the right side of the law?!  ?!

What is going on here stop this crazy planet so I can get off LOL 

HM


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 29, 2010)

Doh. Well done jkason. Not sure quite where this get us but its something to keep in mind.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 4, 2010)

[sblock=DM] Don't know how much warning I will get before this attack takes place but I have already figured out REzak wants to warn this guy and not see him dead so here are my actions to speed things along. 

A) If these group of men set an ambush and wait for this giy and his bodyguards to show up. Rezak will try his best to give the guy and bodyguard a warning before the attack. I'm thinking rezak may use his mage hand to cause some rocks or something to clatter alerting them. 

B) If there is no time to sit and wait Rezak will stumble into a guy while running and try and cause some type of noise that way. So if we run down more that three or four blocks Rezak wil think they are not going to stop and will trip on his own feet tripping others. And we can go from there.

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 25, 2010)

To avoid unintended confusion without cluttering up the IC thread: when Barek says 'settle us,' all I meant to indicate was that I / Barek hoped everyone would be healed up enough to move, which didn't happen. I didn't mean to allude to any kind of debt, so apologies if my word choice was confusing.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 25, 2010)

NP jkason it's good to know that even though Rezak will be inquiring into it all the same. Remember from Rezak's point of view this guy just might be "evil" after all. And if he has to go and drag Barek's orcish arse out of another perdicament he will, complaining all the way.

HM


----------



## jkason (Aug 25, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> NP jkason it's good to know that even though Rezak will be inquiring into it all the same. Remember from Rezak's point of view this guy just might be "evil" after all. And if he has to go and drag Barek's orcish arse out of another perdicament he will, complaining all the way.
> 
> HM




Oh, it's fine by me. I gathered from the post that Rezak's track has provided a very different perspective on things than the rest of the party's. And playing Rezak, the character, through the filter of that perspective is perfectly valid. I just thought I might be unintentionally misleading you as a player just because I used some odd syntax in my attempt to sound 'fantasy hero'-ish, and I wanted to cut that off.


----------



## jkason (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm working under the assumption that Kynar's arrest is largely a means to write him out and leave us with just the active players / characters, which is why I didn't have Barek do much more than give a supportive word. 

With the exit of our fighter, though, and a new level to create, I thought it might be worth asking: should one of us take a level in a more martial class? I think we're all right, in that while none of us are especially awesome at combat, we're none of us awful at it. And the bound weapon restrictions tend to hobble all-out combat, anyway. 

But since we're at a spot where we're losing our fighter and deciding on level ups, thought I'd bring it up and see what anyone / everyone else thinks.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 1, 2010)

jkason said:


> I'm working under the assumption that Kynar's arrest is largely a means to write him out and leave us with just the active players / characters, which is why I didn't have Barek do much more than give a supportive word.




That was my take on this as well.



jkason said:


> But since we're at a spot where we're losing our fighter and deciding on level ups, thought I'd bring it up and see what anyone / everyone else thinks.




If someone was considering moving in that direction with their PC, I think it would be good. With that said, I wouldn't want anyone to take a level in a martial class if they weren't intended on building a character in that direction anyway.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 1, 2010)

Losing are warrior will hurt, and I was thinking about a level in fighter and getting combat expertise and improved feint but then again, I go up in rogue and gain 2d6 sneak attack. Toss up this is. 

And I wouldn't be running around with a shield and heavy armor as it isn't Rezak's style, so wouldn't make a good meat shield. 

Maybe a level in ranger, I like that ideal better. Favored enemy (masked jerks). 

Before I decide anything are we allowed to use the APG??

HM


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 1, 2010)

I was planning for Caridoc to carry on as a Cleric and I can't really see any advantage to changing class. Which given his background would be to ranger rather than a straight fighter anyway.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 1, 2010)

On reviewing Caridoc prior to leveling up, I found the following problems:

- AC should be 19 not 18. Chainmail Armor is +6.

- HP. 2 additional hit points for Favored Class Cleric.

- "Spontaneous Casting" missing from the ability list.

- "Obsessive" Skill Bonus missing

- Attack Bonus for Melee weapons is +3 (+1 BAB, +1 STR Bonus, +1 Size)

- Attack Bonus for Range weapon is +2 (+1 BAB, +1 DEX Bonus)

- Attack Bonus for Morningstar is +4 (+3 Melee Bonus, +1 Masterwork Bonus)

- Base Speed (Gnome) is 20' However, Travel Domain give +10' bonus = 30'  Armor penalty reduces this to 20'

Could someone please check my sheet before I level up.

Also, who has CLW wand?

Ta.


----------



## jkason (Sep 1, 2010)

ghostcat said:


> Also, who has CLW wand?
> 
> Ta.




*facepalm.* I completely forgot we even wound up buying the thing! Okay, from what I can tell...



ghostcat said:


> Update CS to reflect contribution to CLW
> 
> Who wants to carry it?






Rhun said:


> I'd assume whoever is the healer or can use the wand.






jkason said:


> Both the cleric and the bard can use it, but I don't have a preference either way for who carries it.






HolyMan said:


> I have UMD but not high enough to matter let the bard carry it so as to have two people who can heal.




((and I see no new discussion on it after that, so...))

... apparently Barek's been sitting on it this whole time. Oi. I feel like a moron.  Of course, he had two CLW *scrolls* that I actually had on the sheet and forgot about, too, so, you know, it's not like having added it to the sheet would have guaranteed I'd remember to use it, anyway.


----------



## jkason (Sep 1, 2010)

Rhun said:


> If someone was considering moving in that direction with their PC, I think it would be good. With that said, I wouldn't want anyone to take a level in a martial class if they weren't intended on building a character in that direction anyway.




I hadn't intended it, though that's because I have a hard enough time building a competent PC in one class, let alone trying to balance things for more than one. Of course, a bard boosting attack bonuses without a primary combatant to benefit from the boosts seems even less optimal than I usually manage to build. I might just want to bite the Arcane Spell Failure (assuming the party made enough from its little errand to replace his current armor) and take a level of fighter. I'll have to think about it. Advice from folks better than I at multi-classing always welcome.

jason


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 1, 2010)

hmm.. the exchange for taking bard to lvl 3 or taking a martial class is a toss up.

LVL 3 bard 
*You get a +1 to BAB same if you took a martial class.
*You get a +1 Fort, only one less than any martial class you take.
*able to cast one more spell per day (+2 two new spells that could be helpful- not sure which spells you have.) *VS *getting all martial weapons you probably won't use, and med and heavy armors you probably won't use but is there to tank out if you have no spells left.
*Inspire compotence +2 which could come in just as handy as a better AC and HP

Now saying all that I could see Barek getting a lvl in Barbarian just from the RPing we have done.

Maybe bard lvl3 and a martial feat of some sort, even toughness would help in combat.

If we get to use the APG I think I might just go ranger and take the Eclectic (- choose an additional favored class) feat. Still good for skills and I think Rezak would have favored enemy humans (glad none are in the group) and favored terrian later would be Urban. And ranged combat but aimed more towards throwing things than using a bow.

What do you think?

HM


----------



## jkason (Sep 1, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> hmm.. the exchange for taking bard to lvl 3 or taking a martial class is a toss up.
> 
> [snip]
> 
> Now saying all that I could see Barek getting a lvl in Barbarian just from the RPing we have done.




I thought the same thing, except that rage duration (especially at lower levels) is tied to Con, which Barek has no bonus in. That and the fact that, in most combats, he'd either have to choose raging or his Bard abilities (since they all require concentration, which rage eliminates) make me not especially keen on it.



> Maybe bard lvl3 and a martial feat of some sort, even toughness would help in combat.




That might wind up being the best option. Have to take a look at combat feats...



> If we get to use the APG I think I might just go ranger and take the Eclectic (- choose an additional favored class) feat. Still good for skills and I think Rezak would have favored enemy humans (glad none are in the group) and favored terrian later would be Urban. And ranged combat but aimed more towards throwing things than using a bow.
> 
> What do you think?




It seems more tailored to Rezak's concept than fightering up Barek does, though that may, again, just be my inability to multi-class well. 

jason


----------



## Rhun (Sep 1, 2010)

jkason said:


> ... apparently Barek's been sitting on it this whole time. Oi. I feel like a moron.  Of course, he had two CLW *scrolls* that I actually had on the sheet and forgot about, too, so, you know, it's not like having added it to the sheet would have guaranteed I'd remember to use it, anyway.





Don't feel bad. Celythia apparently has a couple of potions of CLW she forgot about too.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 1, 2010)

Guys, another thing to keep in mind is that Celythia is a Conjurer. While she hasn't had much chance to use it yet, she will be summoning monsters in combat. That could help reduce some of the need for a fighter type.


----------



## kinem (Sep 2, 2010)

I don't have the APG. If the material is OGC available on the web, it can be used. Otherwise, if you provide me the details, I'll determine if it's OK on a case by case basis.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 2, 2010)

Then if the APG is allowed you looking at taking a level in Summoner?? Man I thought this would be easy but without a fighter it is a little difficult

So far...

Barek should go Bard lvl3 - compontence bonus for those of us who are incompetent 
Caridoc should go cleric lvl3 - for 2nd lvl spells (shield other for one it is a useful spell) 
Celythia should take a lvl in wizard or summoner (wizard again for second lvl spells, summoner for the SLA)
Rezak maybe one more level in rouge before going ranger(urban) the sneak attack will help, and I'll take a martial combat oriented feat.

All that along with some summoned creatures should help in combat.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey kinem yes most of the stuff in the APG is now in the PRD-OGC at that website.

I have an important question I forgot to ask, "What is the max level you think we will get to playing ths adventure?"

I would hate to start a "tree" if we don't make it to the levels needed.

HM


----------



## kinem (Sep 2, 2010)

The module is not that long. This level (3) is the highest we'll reach during play.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 2, 2010)

OK thanks for the heads up. I will be taking an extra lvl in Rogue and taking something in the feat department to help in combat situations then.

EDIT: LEVEL up complete except for HP how are we doing those again?

HM


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 2, 2010)

Unless anyone has a better ides, I am going to take Weapon Focus (Morningstar) as Caridoc's third level feat.


----------



## jkason (Sep 2, 2010)

ghostcat said:


> Unless anyone has a better ides, I am going to take Weapon Focus (Morningstar) as Caridoc's third level feat.




Was about to suggest selective channeling, but realized Caridoc doesn't have the minimum Cha requirement. We'll just have to make sure we clear the bad guys before any mass healing. 

jason


----------



## jkason (Sep 2, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> EDIT: LEVEL up complete except for HP how are we doing those again?




Found this upthread:



kinem said:


> hp are max at 1st level, and average rounded up for the 2nd (so a d10 becomes 6, etc.)


----------



## jkason (Sep 2, 2010)

Alrighty. I think Barek's level up is done. Debated the "improvised weapons" feat, since that might come in handy in a town where most weapons are bound, but decided it'd be pretty situational and is generally subjective (does a chair count as a club or a greatclub? Or is it a quarterstaff? and if we're in an empty tunnel or stuck in the middle of the street like we were last night, it'd be effectively useless). I went with straight out Toughness, then. Seemed the most broad-spectrum useful. 

I debated adding summon monster to his spells known list, but thought 3 rounds of prone w/ no action from a failed Will save might be a solid effect to have on call. And it might be especially risky if both Celythia and Barek were stuck taking a full round to summon, so figured I'd leave it up to the specialist.

I think everything's ready on him now.


----------



## kinem (Sep 3, 2010)

Hit points will continue to be average-rounded-up (so a d8 becomes 5, etc).


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 3, 2010)

Then Rezak is leveled up and where is he btw?

HM


----------



## kinem (Sep 3, 2010)

Unless he'd have done something else, I assume he came down to the dining room of the inn with the others.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 4, 2010)

I've corrected my character sheet and level up. I think it is right this time.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2010)

I think Celythia is all leveled up.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 22, 2010)

I am totally turned around but I believe Rezak can't see anyone shooting at the others. If that is the case then he continues till he finds a target as before. If he knows the others are being shot at then he will head towards them to help.

HM

_


----------



## Rhun (Oct 26, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> I am totally turned around




And this is unusual how?


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 26, 2010)

Not unusal for me just unusal for Rezak 

HM

_


----------



## Rhun (Oct 28, 2010)

Ah, now I understand!


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 29, 2010)

I have a question.

In game how long has it been since the time we walked into the city and to the most current post?

I'm thinking like less than a week, but am not overly sure. The answer (and it can be as vague as under a week LoL) will help with the temperment I am developing for Rezak.

HM


----------



## kinem (Nov 29, 2010)

We're currently on day 3.

day 1:
entered town
parade incident
offers (or threats) of employment

day 2:
explored tunnels, fought hobgoblins, freed slaves, found murder victim
talked to cops
party went to docks, asked around
survived riot
defended Simeon Torenescu from assassination attempt, got paid

day 3: (leveled up)
Kynar arrested
party went to Magicians' Guild
attack by hooded bowmen, who escaped
party went to docks, boarded boat
got guide to front of mead hall


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks that will help with his negative motivation for sure.

HM


----------



## Rhun (Nov 29, 2010)

It has been a loooong 3 days in Specularum.


----------



## kinem (Nov 29, 2010)

Yup 

Thanks Leif, good to see you around.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 3, 2011)

I am correct in the following.

Rezak is watching the tavern from out front, and the others are heading to an alley nearby.

And we can all communicate do to the Message spell.

Is this correct before I post up any comments.

HM


----------



## kinem (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes, that's my understanding as well.

Happy new year!


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 4, 2011)

And to you! 

Happy New year everyone!

HM


----------



## Rhun (Jan 4, 2011)

Happy New Year to everyone. Sorry for the disappearing act, but I was offline for a few days, and then couldn't get on to EN World yesterday. Stupid maintenance.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 3, 2011)

We are going to let Mario and his boys take the spellcaster and the half dead guy for a walk right? They take them some place to hold over night and let them go in the morning after it is to late for them to stop us or warn anyone.

HM


----------



## Rhun (Mar 3, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> We are going to let Mario and his boys take the spellcaster and the half dead guy for a walk right? They take them some place to hold over night and let them go in the morning after it is to late for them to stop us or warn anyone.
> 
> HM




That plan sounds good to me.


----------



## jkason (Mar 8, 2011)

Apologies. I picked up a nasty chest cold during my trip, which has made focusing a real challenge. Trying to catch up now.

Plan above works for me.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 8, 2011)

Hope you're feeling better jkason!


----------



## jkason (Apr 7, 2011)

FYI: I have family coming into town and staying for the next week, so I may not be online as much. I'll try to keep up, but feel free to NPC if necessary.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 8, 2011)

jkason said:


> FYI: I have family coming into town and staying for the next week, so I may not be online as much. I'll try to keep up, but feel free to NPC if necessary.




Have fun with the family!


----------



## kinem (Sep 12, 2011)

As you see in the IC, the game is just about done. If you do have anything you want to do or find out before it ends, let me know (ooc or IC).

It's been great playing with all of you and it was a fun game. Thanks!

I will be out of town 9/13-9/25.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 12, 2011)

kinem said:


> As you see in the IC, the game is just about done. If you do have anything you want to do or find out before it ends, let me know (ooc or IC).




Wow...out of the four or five games I've actually ever finished on EN World over many years, 2 of them will have been run by you!


----------



## kinem (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't like it when PBP games slowly peter out - as they usually do - so I've run games that were short enough to actually finish.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 13, 2011)

kinem said:


> I don't like it when PBP games slowly peter out - as they usually do - so I've run games that were short enough to actually finish.




Short is a relative term with PbP. Its taken us exactly 2 years to complete. Great fun never-the-less.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 13, 2011)

I to enjoyed this as I learned a lot. When we started Pathfinder was all new to me. 

So thank you kinem, 

HM


----------



## jkason (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm of two minds, really, in that it's sad to have spent so much time with a character and now bid him good-bye, but lovely to get the chance to actually wrap things up instead of posting a "so I guess this game is dead?" 

I think that's why I like the living worlds. You can have relatively finish-able games (with judges and fill in players generally available if things stall), but when you're done, you get to keep developing the character without forcing a single DM to provide constant adventure material. 

Thanks again kinem for running this, and to everyone else for playing. Was a lot of fun!


----------

